# Upstate NY GTG



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 23, 2012)

Do we have enough NY'ers here to justify a GTG? I live 1/4 mi from Canada and 5mi from VT.....so yeah....I'm a true Upstater:msp_tongue:
I just dont have the property to support such an event But I do have some trees (box alder) in my backyard that I wouldnt mind havin a hand cuttin!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 24, 2012)

Seriously.....no NY'ers here :msp_confused:
How bout VT'ers ?

I wasnt serious bout cutting my trees.....I can handle that. But I do have a nice white oak about 36"-42" on the stump that I bet you guys wouldnt mind sinkin your teeth into


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Hell yeah , we NEED a NYGT . It's quite a jaunt up to your place though . Maybe somewhere in central NY ? Somewhere between Syracuse - Albany , might be accessable by more AS members who are scattered throught the state . Maybe some of our PA , VT , MA , CT , NJ , Ohio bretheren might join us also ? :msp_thumbup: :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 24, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Hell yeah , we NEED a NYGT . It's quite a jaunt up to your place though . Maybe somewhere in central NY ? Somewhere between Syracuse - Albany , might be accessable by more AS members who are scattered throught the state . Maybe some of our PA , VT , MA , CT , NJ , Ohio bretheren might join us also ? :msp_thumbup: :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup:



Southern Adirondacks would be a nice locale!! :msp_thumbup:

Syracuse is about 5hrs & Albany is about 3hrs for me.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 24, 2012)

I can be in southern Adirondacks in about 2.25 - 2.5 hrs . Just NNW of Gloversville. Any AS members have property in Fulton cty ? Great Sacandaga Lake area would be real nice also !


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in if it is near the NY-VT border

about an hours drive for me


----------



## Chopwood (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not in Fulton County, in Fulton- north of the 'Cuse. Might be convinced to host.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool , my cousin lives in Fulton .


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Ny gtg*

Someone should try and contact Russ,or aka "Joker" I made it to one of his events, was well fed met plenty of others including "Gypo" Great time was had buy all, Ken


----------



## spike60 (Feb 24, 2012)

I could make it if it's not all the way up. Would like to meet James and a few others. 

My only problem is that I just hate the thought of being referred to as from "down state".


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chopwood said:


> I'm not in Fulton County, in Fulton- north of the 'Cuse. Might be convinced to host.



I think you should, Been working on my weapon of a 660 too:yoyo:


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 24, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I could make it if it's not all the way up. Would like to meet James and a few others.
> 
> My only problem is that I just hate the thought of being referred to as from "down state".



Relax Spike , we aren't that narrow minded . I just like to bust my cousins balls about their dialect . They hail from pough-town . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in Livingston County, about 50 miles South of Rochester.


I'd be down.


----------



## jorg0370 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hollar*

Shout out from Oneida County!


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 24, 2012)

166 and I Could HOST another GTG if there is enough interest....



Rt 29 Greenwich In Washington County...

Just got in 30+ cord of sticks to chew on...


Scott


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Feb 25, 2012)

cuttinscott
just googled your place - a four hour drive

I would like to meet you guys? It would definitely have to be planned and not a last minute thrown together thing If I did make it down.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 25, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> 166 and I Could HOST another GTG if there is enough interest....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm certainly familiar with that location, and I'd be a definite. It would also be reasonably central for a lot of guys. 

I'd rather see it on a Sunday, but if it's best for most guys to do a Saturday we ought to try and do it soon before either of our shops get busy. Heck, I'd drive up tomorrow. 
:msp_w00t:


----------



## rob b (Feb 25, 2012)

Only fifteen min away count me in.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 25, 2012)

Greenwich works fer me ::thumbsup:: Can be there is less than 3hr - see you around noon....on my way


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 25, 2012)

Just re-checked the map. Seems like your awefully close to the Battenkill :msp_w00t: Looks like I'll be bringing my fly rod too!! I fished from the Rexleigh covered bridge -down to Route 22 a few years ago.


----------



## TK (Feb 25, 2012)

If I play my cards right...... I might be able to play..... Maybe.... Would love to..... If you'll let a red sox/patriots fan into your little club LMAO


----------



## spike60 (Feb 25, 2012)

TK said:


> If I play my cards right...... I might be able to play..... Maybe.... Would love to..... If you'll let a red sox/patriots fan into your little club LMAO



Would love to meet you and talk shop for a while. I'll wear my Giants hat too. :msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 25, 2012)

I may not even bring a saw.


I'm much more interested in the food......


----------



## TK (Feb 25, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Would love to meet you and talk shop for a while. I'll wear my Giants hat too. :msp_w00t:



Lol ya there's definitely a huge NY crew I'd like to meet. And the famous (infamous?) mr spike60 would be one  I just stopped by the shop and saw you called - I decided to close on Saturdays through march. Waste of time being here with no snow. I go nuts sitting around with nothing to do until the grass starts growing again! I should give you my cell #, easier to get me there anyway.


----------



## TK (Feb 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I may not even bring a saw.
> 
> 
> I'm much more interested in the food......



Mmmmm fud, GTG fud is like camp fud, always seems to make regular home meals seem kinda blah lol


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 25, 2012)

Unless of course you're like me and you already camp cook for a living. ::thumbsup::


----------



## TK (Feb 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Unless of course you're like me and you already camp cook for a living. ::thumbsup::



Damn you Chuck'r 

I'd have a nasty combination of diabetes and heart failure if I ate at home what I normally eat when I go to camp


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 25, 2012)

If greenhorn rookies are allowed, I'd like to attend. Greenwich is about 2 hr drive for me - halfway to my daughters house in Vermont.
I still got a lot to learn from you guys.
Mike

ps....if anyone is keeping a count, Saturday is better for me.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 25, 2012)

When is this gonna be.....??


Please don't tell me it's in two weeks.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi I'm WoodChuck'r.


Apparently I like to make double posts.....


----------



## Hugenpoet (Feb 25, 2012)

Great chance for me to meet some more of the NY's. Only two hours for me. If the day works, I'll be there.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 25, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Well, I'm certainly familiar with that location, and I'd be a definite. It would also be reasonably central for a lot of guys.
> 
> I'd rather see it on a Sunday, but if it's best for most guys to do a Saturday we ought to try and do it soon before either of our shops get busy. Heck, I'd drive up tomorrow.
> :msp_w00t:



Sundays work best for me also . T - Sat . work week


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 25, 2012)

No Canadians allowed eh, I see how it is lol


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 25, 2012)

G-wich works for me, but I dunno if you guys would let me attend...

I dont have a saw over 50cc.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I may not even bring a saw.
> 
> 
> I'm much more interested in the food......




:food:


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 25, 2012)

A Sunday sounds good to me as well Now to Pick one.... 




Scott


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Feb 26, 2012)

Im in ....either day will work for me ... eagerly awaiting a date !!


----------



## z71mike (Feb 26, 2012)

Albany is a 2-hour shot up the Thruway for me at 85-90. Not too bad. That would be a good time.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awfully close to the city will they let that many rednecks in? depending on the date i am game......


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 26, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> 166 and I Could HOST another GTG if there is enough interest....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spike60 said:


> Well, I'm certainly familiar with that location, and I'd be a definite. It would also be reasonably central for a lot of guys.
> 
> I'd rather see it on a Sunday, but if it's best for most guys to do a Saturday we ought to try and do it soon before either of our shops get busy. Heck, I'd drive up tomorrow.
> :msp_w00t:



I wish you all have a good time, sounds like the will e a better turnout of AS members this time :msp_smile: - but I suspect it may be too far away for Jack?


----------



## spike60 (Feb 26, 2012)

TK said:


> Lol ya there's definitely a huge NY crew I'd like to meet. And the famous (infamous?) mr spike60 would be one  I just stopped by the shop and saw you called - I decided to close on Saturdays through march. Waste of time being here with no snow. I go nuts sitting around with nothing to do until the grass starts growing again! I should give you my cell #, easier to get me there anyway.



I saw your post in the other thread and was calling as a customer that just had to buy a 365 yesterday. :msp_smile: I'm only open til noon on Saturdays and I hardly had any customers myself yesterday, but the Sat before I sold 4 saws. (240, 460, 2166, and 2188) This time of year, nearly all transactions are saw related. 

Back to picking a date; Sundays in March are the 4th, 11th, 18th, and 25th. Daylight savings time begins on the 11th, so that and the 18th sound great if we're looking to do something soon. But if we're sticking with Sundays, I'm always free. Of course for any date that gets picked, there will always be a couple of guys who can't make it. Just have to settle on what works best for most.


----------



## Ambull (Feb 26, 2012)

I would go to that, depending on the date. I'll bring some food for Woodchucker as well.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I wish you all have a good time, sounds like the will e a better turnout of AS members this time :msp_smile: - but I suspect it may be too far away for Jack?



Nah. Jack and I are about 30 minutes apart. 

He'll be there. ::thumbsup::


----------



## powerking (Feb 26, 2012)

I just may be the only one from CT that is crazy enough to join some of the NY guys!! Spike, I will bring my 254 for sure!...maybe I should check the map first?:msp_confused: gotta look at where Greenwich is


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Feb 26, 2012)

actually the 18th of march would be good for me because I have the Monday off. 

food is out of the question because the border guards will take it and have a feast. 

I can bring a 2172 and a 2153


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anybody have the zip code for this area? i mapquested greenwich ny and it looks like its near yonkers is that right?


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been to Scott's place for a GTG, we had a great time. Hopefully I can go this time!


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 26, 2012)

Chopwood said:


> I'm not in Fulton County, in Fulton- north of the 'Cuse. Might be convinced to host.



That's a good idea! You have any saws left to run?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nah. Jack and I are about 30 minutes apart.
> 
> He'll be there. ::thumbsup::



:cool2: I haven't been able to find his adress on the Google map, but thought he was quite far West in the state.....


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's the website and address.....

THE CUTTING EDGE - Greenwich, NY - 518-692-2878


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 26, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Anybody have the zip code for this area? i mapquested greenwich ny and it looks like its near yonkers is that right?



Try this...

ACME Mapper 2.0


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :cool2: I haven't been able to find his adress on the Google map, but thought he was quite far West in the state.....




I'm about 50 miles South of Rochester, Jack is about 25 miles South of Rochester..... 


We're most definitely in "Western NY".


----------



## les-or-more (Feb 26, 2012)

troutfisher said:


> I've been to Scott's place for a GTG, we had a great time. Hopefully I can go this time!



I might be up for a trip let me know if you want to ride down together.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah its about 4 hours for me. definately should/would be a good time. i guess once they set a date we will see.........


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 26, 2012)

*447 State Route 29 Greenwich NY 12834*

The 11th was the day I was thinking of but the 18th would work as a alternate?


I am just south of the Adirondacks and Near the Vermont Border.... About a Hour North of Albany and 15 minutes East of Saratoga right On RT 29 Actually the Town of Easton but it is Greenwich as far as a address

I Will have plenty Of Dolmars for you all to try and My Neighbor just got that Skil 1690 Type I running but His 166 still talks the talk lol..

Hope to see You All and have some fun..

Scott


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 26, 2012)

:msp_ohmy: .......thats like 2 weeks....:msp_unsure:


----------



## Ambull (Feb 26, 2012)

March 11 works for me.

I can bring a 166 too.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a maybe.

If I go, my brother will be tagging along with me.....


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry guys but if its the 11th then I'll hafta pass this time.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 26, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> The 11th was the day I was thinking of but the 18th would work as a alternate?
> 
> 
> I am just south of the Adirondacks and Near the Vermont Border.... About a Hour North of Albany and 15 minutes East of Saratoga right On RT 29 Actually the Town of Easton but it is Greenwich as far as a address
> ...



Sounds good to me. Keeping the 18th as the alternate/rain date is a good idea. 

I like that it's just 2 weeks; not as long to wait! :msp_thumbup:

And "neighbor" Scott's 166 does have an attitude!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm about 50 miles South of Rochester, Jack is about 25 miles South of Rochester.....
> 
> 
> We're most definitely in "Western NY".



I found "his" road! :cool2:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Feb 26, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> The 11th was the day I was thinking of but the 18th would work as a alternate?
> 
> 
> I am just south of the Adirondacks and Near the Vermont Border.... About a Hour North of Albany and 15 minutes East of Saratoga right On RT 29 Actually the Town of Easton but it is Greenwich as far as a address
> ...



March 11 works for me. Anyone from eastern Mass or northern CT that wants to meet in WMass is welcome to ride up with me. I should have one or two open seats in the truck. 

Scott, just wondering whether your shop will have special "Sunday Hours" during the GTG?

Thanks for being the host.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I found "his" road! :cool2:



Hop on a plane and come on over . Albany airport is easy-peasy and one hr. away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sunday Hours*



Hugenpoet said:


> March 11 works for me. Anyone from eastern Mass or northern CT that wants to meet in WMass is welcome to ride up with me. I should have one or two open seats in the truck.
> 
> Scott, just wondering whether your shop will have special "Sunday Hours" during the GTG?
> 
> Thanks for being the host.





Sunday Hours well we are NORMALLY Closed on Sunday I Think I can make a exception espically if it means cash:hmm3grin2orange: lol...

Scott


----------



## Hugenpoet (Feb 26, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> Sunday Hours well we are NORMALLY Closed on Sunday I Think I can make a exception espically if it means cash:hmm3grin2orange: lol...
> 
> Scott



Good deal


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Feb 27, 2012)

Anything for the wife and 18 month old daughter to do for a couple hours close by or should I make it a solo trip


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 27, 2012)

JONSSTIHL said:


> Anything for the wife and 18 month old daughter to do for a couple hours close by or should I make it a solo trip



I've gotta 2 1/2yr old (who loves saws BTW) and a wife who MIGHT be interested in going for a ride.......as long as shopping MAY be involved:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 28, 2012)

What time should we arrive:msp_confused:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 28, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What time should we arrive:msp_confused:




opcorn:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 28, 2012)

I like to sleep in so I'll see you guys 'round 3:00pm.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Feb 28, 2012)

I recommend arriving before the plump lady starts singin


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 28, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I like to sleep in so I'll see you guys 'round 3:00pm.



Hopefully I'll have left and be 1/4-way home by then.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 28, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> I recommend arriving before the plump lady starts singin



Good idea:ah:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Feb 28, 2012)

might take 5 or 6 of us to shut her up !!!


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I found "his" road! :cool2:



Troll try the Bing Maps the Birds-eye view is good. Have a look around! :msp_smile:


Not sure if I can make it to the GTG at Scotts.
The weekend after is the Kentucky Build off GTG. I hope to go with some other members.


.


----------



## DDALE (Feb 28, 2012)

*kentucky build ooff*



J.Walker said:


> Troll try the Bing Maps the Birds-eye view is good. Have a look around! :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can make it to the GTG at Scotts.
> ...


 J.Walker will you be sportin a new stocker to kentucky build off ? possible [562xp].hope all to have great time at scott's,as well as kentucky gtg.


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 28, 2012)

Going to Kentucky with two 346xp's and two 2153 Jonsereds.
Don's own a big Stihl, so I'm taking the Jonsered 2188 to compair.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 29, 2012)

Seriously.....what time should we arrive?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Feb 29, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What time should we arrive:msp_confused:



the event arrival and departure times should be controlled by our host , i am sure he will chime in soon enough


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anybody know what time the GTG is going to start? My wife screwed me over on the CT GTG two weeks ago, so She gave me the thumbs up for the 11th. The sooner I know the start time the better I can start to plan. Thanks.


----------



## powerking (Mar 2, 2012)

Matt, the CT GTG never happened, Kurt ended up having an emergency to tend with...he is in our prayers


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 2, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Does anybody know what time the GTG is going to start? My wife screwed me over on the CT GTG two weeks ago, so She gave me the thumbs up for the 11th. The sooner I know the start time the better I can start to plan. Thanks.



just plan on leaving home about 530am and getting back 830pm ish lol if you get back earlier it just might earn you a couple brownie points


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 2, 2012)

Well being a Sunday we probably should not start runing the noisy ole beast too early... I only live about 6 miles from the shop so I can be here any time You all want to start? But being courteous to neighbors we should prolly start after 9am? I know some of you all are driving some hours to get here so maybe you want a different time? If So speak up.. As far as how long well that all depends on the crowd I will be available all day and later if needed.


Scott


----------



## bplust (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd be down if it's close to Northern Vermont. I'm located in Northeast Vermont.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah 9 AM is a little early for me. Probably get there 10-11AM. Gotta get some saws tuned up and sharpened.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll be there in the 9-10 time frame. Folks usually don't start running saws right away at these things. Lot's of hangin out and BS'n when we're all arriving. I wouldn't expect all that much noise being made til 10:00. 

Departure wise, I'll stay as long as the party's goin on. :msp_w00t: 

What are we going to do food wise? Just bring some stuff for the grill type thing?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll be there 9-9:30.
We can always shoot the chit / introduce ourselves until Scott drops the hammer:msp_biggrin:
Maybe have a coffee or something?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 3, 2012)

is there a need for a splitter??or are cookies the end product? I could drag mine along if it can earn its passage there .[ took it to the mass gtg never pulled the cord ] I am planning on bringing a case of h2o s and assorted sodas in a cooler [not much of a beer guy so Ill leave that to the indulgers ] . grille food is fine with me ,will gladly bring whatever is ness to help feed the hoard . make a final decision later in the week . looking forward to putting some faces on these screen names . cheers jk


----------



## spike60 (Mar 3, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> is there a need for a splitter??or are cookies the end product? I could drag mine along if it can earn its passage there .[ took it to the mass gtg never pulled the cord ] I am planning on bringing a case of h2o s and assorted sodas in a cooler [not much of a beer guy so Ill leave that to the indulgers ] . grille food is fine with me ,will gladly bring whatever is ness to help feed the hoard . make a final decision later in the week . looking forward to putting some faces on these screen names . cheers jk



No need to drag your splitter to a Timberwolf dealer. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel so unworthy, lol, thats cool ,didnt kno the setup ,was just a suggestion , now i can do 75 on the tway , I m on my way [ in my mind ] jk


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I have a Custom TW6-36 27Hp Splitter at the woodpile  As far as cutting Im sure there will be some cookie cutting esp if neighbor scott gets the big logs to bury the 100cc plus big bars into.. But we burn 36" sticks in the OWB's and the Splitter is a 36" as well so Id prefer 32" to 36" cutting I will try to have a excavator with a hyd thumb here for log moving? I will dig out 2 picnic tables from storage to set up food and coffee on we can either set up a Propane Grill or make a camp fire?? Hope the snow melts away and the mud dries up by next sunday??



Scott


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 3, 2012)

spike60 said:


> No need to drag your splitter to a Timberwolf dealer. :msp_rolleyes:



My Splitter inventory is Pretty Low right now I just placed my spring stock booking but there not here yet... If anyone has anything they want to buy a heads up would be nice so I can get it set aside? If anyone is in need of a particular splitter if I know far enough in advance I may be able to have it here?? As far as New Saws Well were out of the 7300's,7900's and 9010's till the new 7310's and 7910's finally show up? I can build 7900's from 6400's so If You need one please give me advance notice so to have it ready..



Thanks, Scott


----------



## spike60 (Mar 3, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> My Splitter inventory is Pretty Low right now I just placed my spring stock booking but there not here yet... If anyone has anything they want to buy a heads up would be nice so I can get it set aside? If anyone is in need of a particular splitter if I know far enough in advance I may be able to have it here?? As far as New Saws Well were out of the 7300's,7900's and 9010's till the new 7310's and 7910's finally show up? I can build 7900's from 6400's so If You need one please give me advance notice so to have it ready..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Scott



How long til the new models show up? I hope they're better at hitting the projected dates than Husky is.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got a new model Domar 351 a few weeks ago. 
My new 2 cube stock appearing racesaw.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still a maybe. 


Would love to make it though. S'gonna be a rockin' time - hope to see everyone there!


----------



## 166 (Mar 3, 2012)

So what is everybody bringing for saws?

Dolmar's
PS-3410TH
PS-420
PS-420 Snellerized
PS-421 Stock
PS-5100S
PS-5105 Stock
PS-5105 Ungoverned
PS-6400 Stock
PS-7900 Stock
PS-7900 EHP x 2
PS-9010

112
116 Super
118
PS-6800i
133 Super
143MX
153
Many 166's
KMS-4 Wankels
CT (never run)

Redmax
G3200 Prototype Serial# 5
G3500T Top Handle


----------



## 166 (Mar 3, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> is there a need for a splitter??or are cookies the end product? I could drag mine along if it can earn its passage there .[ took it to the mass gtg never pulled the cord ] I am planning on bringing a case of h2o s and assorted sodas in a cooler [not much of a beer guy so Ill leave that to the indulgers ] . grille food is fine with me ,will gladly bring whatever is ness to help feed the hoard . make a final decision later in the week . looking forward to putting some faces on these screen names . cheers jk





spike60 said:


> No need to drag your splitter to a Timberwolf dealer. :msp_rolleyes:





cuttinscott said:


> Well I have a Custom TW6-36 27Hp Splitter at the woodpile  As far as cutting Im sure there will be some cookie cutting esp if neighbor scott gets the big logs to bury the 100cc plus big bars into.. But we burn 36" sticks in the OWB's and the Splitter is a 36" as well so Id prefer 32" to 36" cutting I will try to have a excavator with a hyd thumb here for log moving? I will dig out 2 picnic tables from storage to set up food and coffee on we can either set up a Propane Grill or make a camp fire?? Hope the snow melts away and the mud dries up by next sunday??
> Scott








View attachment 227312


----------



## 166 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the plie of logs!





View attachment 227314


----------



## spike60 (Mar 4, 2012)

That ought to be enough wood. 

I could start on my saw list, but it will change 50 times by next week. I'll bring a 562 and 372XT. What else has gas in it at the moment also has some effect on the selection. Jonsered 70E, Pioneer P-51 come to mind. Being this is at the premier Dolmar dealer I should bring my 119 to play with.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 4, 2012)

32"rounds !!we will be out of wood before noon lol better get another load ,those big cube saws with long bars can do 2 at a time


----------



## rob b (Mar 4, 2012)

I can bring my skiddsteer and grapple bucket if you need it only 15 min away.


----------



## TK (Mar 4, 2012)

Just did some looking into it and see its about a 5 hour drive for me. That doesn't phase me much. Just wrapping my head around two tanks of fuel in the truck at nearly $4/gal is the tough part - amidst a ridiculously slow winter at the shop. I'll do what I can, definitely want to make it out!


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 4, 2012)

keep track of your miles and fuel ,write the trip off as a sales call/training seminar ,that should help abit


----------



## TK (Mar 4, 2012)

I write off 95% of my miles already 

It's not the write off lol it's the paying for it in the first place!! I'm working on it, im pretty sure I'll be there pending weather and other issues that may keep me here.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive heard its always sunny in greenwich


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> 32"rounds !!we will be out of wood before noon lol better get another load ,those big cube saws with long bars can do 2 at a time



Here's the backup woodpile.







View attachment 227409


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2012)

What...no snow down there :msp_confused:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 4, 2012)

ok i guess you guys have enuf wood to process , cut fest sunday , all we need now is good weather


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What...no snow down there :msp_confused:



Those log pile pictures are from a few weeks ago. We had a few inches last week but most of that has melted off.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2012)

Havent been down there in a while. Probably 5yrs or so. Had some breakfast @ Lox of Bagels and headed to Rexleigh Bridge for some fly fishing on the Battenkill.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2012)

166 said:


> Here's the plie of logs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to judge how large the logs are, without something to compare to - but looks like more than enough! :msp_smile:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Hard to judge how large the logs are, without something to compare to - but looks like more than enough! :msp_smile:



Niko you should jump the pond and attend Scott's GTG. If you get yourself to Boston (Logan) I'll be happy to pick you up.


----------



## mt.stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Hard to judge how large the logs are, without something to compare to - but looks like more than enough! :msp_smile:



Looks like a large tri-axel load . But diameter wise , 346xp fodder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> Ive heard its always sunny in greenwich



According to NOAA Weather its supposed to be *Mostly Sunny...High 48**
:msp_smile:


----------



## spike60 (Mar 5, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> According to NOAA Weather its supposed to be *Mostly Sunny...High 48**
> :msp_smile:



Yeah, I've been keeping an eye on that too. That's just perfect GTG weather.


----------



## mach23 (Mar 5, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> According to NOAA Weather its supposed to be *Mostly Sunny...High 48**
> :msp_smile:



where in the north country are you? im just outside of plattsburgh...


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 5, 2012)

seeing that wood, I think I will bring my 2153. I was thinking of just bringing my 2172. 

still have to run it by the wife. Hopefully I will be able to make it. 

Can I get the exact address so I can have something to enter the gps and print out some google maps before I leave. I would hate to drive 4 hours and not find the place.


----------



## TK (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking more and more like I'm coming......... :hmm3grin2orange: 



And the only cool thing I've got to bring is muh self.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

mach23 said:


> where in the north country are you? im just outside of plattsburgh...



Typing this in Plattsburgh @ work..... Jeffords Steel.
I live in Champlain
How bout yourself?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

TK said:


> Looking more and more like I'm coming......... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> And the only cool thing I've got to bring is muh self.



Hopin to have the Super 2 up and running by the weekend. I'll loan ya that for the day :hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194733.htm


----------



## TK (Mar 5, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hopin to have the Super 2 up and running by the weekend. I'll loan ya that for the day :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194733.htm



Well ain't you just a sweetheart uttahere2:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

TK said:


> Well ain't you just a sweetheart uttahere2:



:sweet_kiss:


----------



## Ductape (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to see if I can make it. Looks like about 3.5 hours from home. Awful short notice, but I'll see what I can do. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## TK (Mar 5, 2012)

That shade of lipstick doesn't do you justice :cool2:


Oh alright I'll bring the 365


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

Will there be anyone attending with a clutch tool(s) to perhaps help me change the worn out rim on my Husky 350 :msp_confused:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 5, 2012)

yes youre in luck , i have most of the pop size clutch tools ,and I bet Scott [our host has em too] should be no prob swapping it out ,cheers jk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> yes youre in luck , i have most of the pop size clutch tools ,and I bet Scott [our host has em too] should be no prob swapping it out ,cheers jk



Cool. I'd appreciate any help. 
Thats the downfall of inboard clutches:bang:

EDIT: I have a new B&C, rim & bearing on its way. Will be here this week. 
Really dont want to put a new chain on the crap rim thats on the saw now


----------



## mach23 (Mar 5, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Typing this in Plattsburgh @ work..... Jeffords Steel.
> I live in Champlain
> How bout yourself?



I live right in morrisonville


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2012)

mach23 said:


> I live right in morrisonville



Hah...small world.
I know a few people in Morrisonville.
I used to ride moto x with a buddy of mine in Conners pit about 15yrs ago.
Havent seen Billy Conners in a while. He used to have a mean TRX250r.....so I'm told.

You gonna make the journey to Greenwich this Sunday?


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Will there be anyone attending with a clutch tool(s) to perhaps help me change the worn out rim on my Husky 350 :msp_confused:



I'll have the Husky clutch tool in my doctor's bag of goodies. There's always a few mini-projects that pop up at a GTG.


----------



## powerking (Mar 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I'll have the Husky clutch tool in my doctor's bag of goodies. There's always a few mini-projects that pop up at a GTG.




...and don't forget the Tach!! LOL I'll be bringing mine as well!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I'll have the Husky clutch tool in my doctor's bag of goodies. There's always a few mini-projects that pop up at a GTG.



I'll be bringing some basic repair tools as well including my new Snap-On comp gauge if anyone wants to check comp......just sayin:biggrin:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2012)

*Question..*

...I realize there will be some ported and muff modded saw prancing about. I am bringing a co-worker along and possibly his nephew. He was wondering if there might be anyone here attending with a piped saw? I personally wouldnt mind seeing one in person for myself
Anything that sounds like a CR125/250 and spins a chain that cuts wood is alright in my book:cool2:


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2012)

powerking said:


> ...and don't forget the Tach!! LOL I'll be bringing mine as well!!



Yup, never leave home without it.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll be bringing some basic repair tools as well including my new Snap-On comp gauge if anyone wants to check comp......just sayin:biggrin:



Yeah, I'll have plenty of stuff. It's fun to turn the tailgate into a GTG workbench. 

I'd curious to see how your 044 earned the name "Christine". Are you bringing your Lombard Comango? I've got one myself. Sounds better than it runs 'cause I think the compression is a bit past it's peak. It's got quite a bark though.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yup, never leave home without it.



Right!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, I'll have plenty of stuff. It's fun to turn the tailgate into a GTG workbench.
> 
> I'd curious to see how your 044 earned the name "Christine". Are you bringing your Lombard Comango? I've got one myself. Sounds better than it runs 'cause I think the compression is a bit past it's peak. It's got quite a bark though.



The Lombard is currently 1/2 disassembled. I need to pull the clutch mechanism in order to get the fuel tank halves seperated & seal the fuel tank. Guy I got if from said it leaked. I tried removing the nut with my small cordless impact with no luck. I just havent gotten around to bringing my pancake compressor and 1/2" impact into my basement work shop. As for now.....I think the Lombard will be a summer project.
I did give the carb a few shots of fuel when I first brought it home just to see if it would fire.........and let me tell ya....BARK...is an understatement. You bringin yours?


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 6, 2012)

nice try there hiding the address in the title way back on page four. 

Planning on being there. Now is this going to be at the shop or the neighbours place?

looks like there is plenty of parking at the shop


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 6, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> The 11th was the day I was thinking of but the 18th would work as a alternate?
> 
> 
> I am just south of the Adirondacks and Near the Vermont Border.... About a Hour North of Albany and 15 minutes East of Saratoga right On RT 29 Actually the Town of Easton but it is Greenwich as far as a address
> ...



Sorry here is a refresh of the addy 447 State Route 29, Greenwich NY 12834 Shop Phone is 518 692 2878 if you need help getting here sunday



JONSSTIHL said:


> nice try there hiding the address in the title way back on page four.
> 
> Planning on being there. Now is this going to be at the shop or the neighbours place?
> 
> looks like there is plenty of parking at the shop



Yes parking will be here at the store the "WoodYard Connects both My Property and SAMann's property out back to the left behind the "Easton Greenwich Rescue Squad" Ohh that reminds me Please bring and wear you PPE so we dont have to call the squad out!!

Scott


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 6, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Will there be anyone attending with a clutch tool(s) to perhaps help me change the worn out rim on my Husky 350 :msp_confused:



Well a ole timer from far far away once told me to remove a clutch from a husky all you need is a blunt chisel and a stick of wood!! I have mostly Dolmar Tooling maybe something will work but Im sure tsomeone will have proper tooling if needed



Scott


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 6, 2012)

dont sweat the small stuff .....just get there ,smile ,and start shaking hands , gonna be fun where ever we park ,cheers jk


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 6, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Looks like a large tri-axel load . But diameter wise , 346xp fodder :hmm3grin2orange:



The Pile of Logs next to the blue container is 2 tri axle and pup loads 20+ cord the first load was bigger 12"-24" 8' lengths the second load was 8"-16" 16' lengths SAManns Load is a triaxle and pup load as well like my second load all the wood is real clean which suprised me due to how muddy logging has been this fall/winter

SAMann should be getting ahold of some "YardWaste" 32"-40" Logs Plus I have some 30"-40" red oak for the big saws to play in


Scott


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that we have devoted sufficient discussion time to saws, logs and tools, I suggest we turn our collective attention toward food. I plan to bring a couple dozen donuts from Adam's in Greenfield (MA) to help get the day started and some local made sausages for the grill/fire at lunch.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> Well a ole timer from far far away once told me to remove a clutch from a husky all you need is a blunt chisel and a stick of wood!! I have mostly Dolmar Tooling maybe something will work but Im sure tsomeone will have proper tooling if needed
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



I think Spike60 says he'll have the proper stuff, but I'm love to see the chisel / stick combo :msp_razz:
I'm assuming the stick acts as a piston stop and the chisel gets to do the clutch removal:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 6, 2012)

What's going on? I'm new here


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> Well a ole timer from far far away once told me to remove a clutch from a husky all you need is a blunt chisel and a stick of wood!! I have mostly Dolmar Tooling maybe something will work but Im sure tsomeone will have proper tooling if needed
> 
> 
> 
> Scott




LOL, my version didn't include a stick of wood, but "something suitable", like a hammer or the backside of a small axe.


A snappy hit is mostly needed (no piston stop needed if done right). This will work fine on a 350.


----------



## TK (Mar 6, 2012)

If anyone has a real man bar that fits a large mount husky that they wouldn't mind me borrowing for a couple of cuts I'd be super duper excited!!! 

All I got is my 18 and 20 setups :help:


----------



## Ambull (Mar 6, 2012)

TK said:


> If anyone has a real man bar that fits a large mount husky that they wouldn't mind me borrowing for a couple of cuts I'd be super duper excited!!!
> 
> All I got is my 18 and 20 setups :help:



How big you want?

I have a nice 32" Reduced Weight Oregon bar that is the cat's azz. I'll make up a chain and bring it along.


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 6, 2012)

TK said:


> If anyone has a real man bar that fits a large mount husky that they wouldn't mind me borrowing for a couple of cuts I'd be super duper excited!!!
> 
> All I got is my 18 and 20 setups :help:



I have 24" used B&C's New 24",28",32",36",42" if needed



Scott


----------



## TK (Mar 6, 2012)

Ambull said:


> How big you want?
> 
> I have a nice 32" Reduced Weight Oregon bar that is the cat's azz. I'll make up a chain and bring it along.



32" would be perfect! But if you don't already have a crappy chain for it I don't want to put you out on making one just for my own curiosity. I'm just wondering how the saw will handle it now that I know there's gonna be some big wood there.


----------



## djones (Mar 6, 2012)

OK I might be able to get away for a couple of hours on sunday since you're only 30 minutes away, I have to collect maple sap in the afternoon. For those of you not knowing, the GTG is just East of the Washington County fair grounds about ¼ mile on rte 29. From the northway, exit 15, east on 29 till you see the 2 stroke smoke or about 20 minutes. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you fellows.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 7, 2012)

djones said:


> OK I might be able to get away for a couple of hours on sunday since you're only 30 minutes away, I have to collect maple sap in the afternoon. For those of you not knowing, the GTG is just East of the Washington County fair grounds about ¼ mile on rte 29. From the northway, exit 15, east on 29 till you see the 2 stroke smoke or about 20 minutes. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you fellows.



Or if you're running late, just roll down your windows and listen for the saws. :msp_w00t: Some of them will carry for a mile or 2.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 7, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Or if you're running late, just roll down your windows and listen for the saws. :msp_w00t: Some of them will carry for a mile or 2.



I just realized where this one is happening too far for me to drive.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 7, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I just realized where this one is happening too far for me to drive.



admit it ... too far for the vehicle you drive, to go lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 8, 2012)

:byebye:


----------



## Ambull (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep in mind that Sunday is Daylight Savings day, so you will need to get going an hour earlier.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 8, 2012)

youall gotta go to bed an hour earlier,I dont think any of use can afford to loose any beauty sleep !!


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portable SawBuck*

Well I have a customer bringing in his excavator with hyd thumb for us to use as a Mobile SawBuck


Scott


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 8, 2012)

I won't be making it this weekend. 


Have a good GTG guys. Cut a lot of wood and gain a lot of weight. ::thumbsup::


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 8, 2012)

every party has a pooper .....yada yada gonna miss ya bud !!


----------



## spike60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hugenpoet said:


> Now that we have devoted sufficient discussion time to saws, logs and tools, I suggest we turn our collective attention toward food. I plan to bring a couple dozen donuts from Adam's in Greenfield (MA) to help get the day started and some local made sausages for the grill/fire at lunch.



Yes, it's time we get the food a little more co-ordinated. I could do sausage and peppers or make another batch of chili.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 8, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yes, it's time we get the food a little more co-ordinated. I could do sausage and peppers or make another batch of chili.



I'll bring a big bag of venison slim-jim's, and probably make some egg salad sandwiches.

Next time Chucker......


----------



## TK (Mar 8, 2012)

I would like to bring something to help out. Not sure what that could be. I don't cook/make anything special really. Maybe I'll be the guy that brings a few bags of chips and some fine dining stuff like papah plates and plastic knives forks and spoons!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> admit it ... too far for the vehicle you drive, to go lol



True and I've got other projects I'm involved with...


----------



## TK (Mar 8, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> True and I've got other projects I'm involved with...



Ya right like finishing a building and moving an entire inventory is a big deal


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Ya right like finishing a building and moving an entire inventory is a big deal



Yeah I'm left here running the shop while the bosses do the construction.


----------



## TK (Mar 8, 2012)

How far away are you from the GTG spot? I would imagine quite a ways going off what Chuckr told me about you guys' location a while ago. 2-3 hours, maybe 4?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 8, 2012)

TK said:


> How far away are you from the GTG spot? I would imagine quite a ways going off what Chuckr told me about you guys' location a while ago. 2-3 hours, maybe 4?



those western new yorkers will prob be lookin at a 3hr45min commute ,but its all nice hiway driving [boring really]


----------



## spike60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Got about 20 saw "candidates" that I'll narrow down to no more than 10. Any requests??

Anyone needs any parts or stuff, be sure to let me know by noon Saturday. (it's best to use PM's so as not to clutter up the thread)


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2012)

JRepairsK70e said:


> those western new yorkers will prob be lookin at a 3hr45min commute ,but its all nice hiway driving [boring really]



4.5 hours from my place to the Cutting Edge


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone attending that may have a spare fuel line for an 026 they'd want to sell?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 9, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anyone attending that may have a spare fuel line for an 026 they'd want to sell?



Nevermind.....found one at another dealer.....$7.54 + tx


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Got about 20 saw "candidates" that I'll narrow down to no more than 10. Any requests??
> 
> Anyone needs any parts or stuff, be sure to let me know by noon Saturday. (it's best to use PM's so as not to clutter up the thread)



I guess a 930 and a 562xp is mandatory!

Have a great time everyone! :big_smile:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 9, 2012)

Hugenpoet said:


> Now that we have devoted sufficient discussion time to saws, logs and tools, I suggest we turn our collective attention toward food. I plan to bring a couple dozen donuts from Adam's in Greenfield (MA) to help get the day started and some local made sausages for the grill/fire at lunch.




Just one question about the donuts from Adams, do they make a Maple frosted donut?


----------



## spike60 (Mar 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I guess a 930 and a 562xp is mandatory!
> 
> Have a great time everyone! :big_smile:



Yup, those two are on the list for sure.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 9, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Just one question about the donuts from Adams, do they make a Maple frosted donut?



Not one of my favorites, so I never looked. If you'd like them and if they make them I'll bring some along.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 9, 2012)

Hugenpoet said:


> Not one of my favorites, so I never looked. If you'd like them and if they make them I'll bring some along.



Looks like I'm staying home for this one.
But for a really good Maple frosted donut I'd be temped!


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 9, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Looks like I'm staying home for this one.
> But for a really good Maple frosted donut I'd be temped!



If that's what it takes to get you to come to Scott's, I'll have them make up a special batch.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I guess a 930 and a 562xp is mandatory!
> 
> Have a great time everyone! :big_smile:



I am bringing my big Jonsered 111S.

One of these times Troll you need to come across the pond for a GTG. You can run all my vintage American muscle saws!!!!!


----------



## djones (Mar 9, 2012)

Hugenpoet said:


> If that's what it takes to get you to come to Scott's, I'll have them make up a special batch.



 That's the speciality of the Drunken Donuts house this time of year.


----------



## 166 (Mar 9, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Looks like I'm staying home for this one.
> But for a really good Maple frosted donut I'd be temped!



How about a cider slushie to go along with maple frosted donut.


We should have some cider donuts here as well.


----------



## TK (Mar 9, 2012)

Bought a whiskey barrel this year. Next year we're gonna try and get some apples and pears off a friend to make up a barrel for cider. Unfortunately for GTG's, we'd all be drunk by noon if I brought the cider with me..... :msp_scared:


----------



## Ambull (Mar 9, 2012)

TK said:


> Bought a whiskey barrel this year. Next year we're gonna try and get some apples and pears off a friend to make up a barrel for cider. Unfortunately for GTG's, we'd all be drunk by noon if I brought the cider with me..... :msp_scared:



I have two gallons of fresh local cider I can bring with me. I could spike it, but that is the best I could do.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 10, 2012)

Was out in the home workshop last night getting a few saws ready; (accompanied by the Allman Bros and Jethro Tull.) Mostly just moving some bars and chains around. I'll post what I'm bringing if I actually make up my mind before departure. :msp_unsure: Might have some odd saws I'm looking to unload. Runners or projects. They will be CHEAP. 

Going to make the sausage and peppers later this afternoon. They will be a little on the hot side. :angry2: I'll bring them in an aluminum tray which I figure can be placed on the grill for warming??? 

Expect to get there between 9:00 and 9:30 tomorrow morning. Will stay as long as the party is going on. (swollen up knee eliminates any consideration of leaving in time to make a 7:00 PM hockey game.)


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 10, 2012)

TK said:


> Bought a whiskey barrel this year. Next year we're gonna try and get some apples and pears off a friend to make up a barrel for cider. Unfortunately for GTG's, we'd all be drunk by noon if I brought the cider with me..... :msp_scared:



I'm willing to accept that challenge!


----------



## TK (Mar 10, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I'm willing to accept that challenge!



Game on!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 10, 2012)

Ambull said:


> I am bringing my big Jonsered 111S.
> 
> One of these times Troll you need to come across the pond for a GTG. You can run all my vintage American muscle saws!!!!!



Thanks, but I guess my priority would be on larger saws of some other brands, as the really large ones aren't very commom here. Jonsereds 111, 930, Husky 2100/2101, Dolmar 166, 153, Stihl 090 - and many more from those brands......


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 10, 2012)

TK said:


> Game on!!!!



I figure, I almost never have any saws to run, and about useless to drop 
trees, or do real work. So I accept my new role as homemade hooch
tester.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 10, 2012)

Got the car all packed up ready to head out tomorrow morning. Decided to bring both saws just in case. 

I was thinking of picking up a couple bags of chips and some sodas on the way down.

looks like the weather is going to be great. I will have to remember the sunscreen.


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 10, 2012)

Well the yard is all raked and cleaned of ruts and debris. The excavator will be here in the First thing in the AM, SAMann got a couple big ole cookie logs for our 100cc+ saws to carve. Have 5 dozen Fresh Made (Still Hot) Cider Donoughts here first thing. Have 2 gas grills plus we can do a campfire cook as well. Will have A Coffee pot going plus water and sodas I Think between our place and SAManns we will have Venison Stew and Zeti.... setting up a saw work area Plus if anyone needs Sharpens "Cousin It" (FRANZEN AUTOMATIC SAW GRINDER) will be available for grinding.. I Will try to have a generator by the woodpile and maybe a small compressor if air is needed plus My Tool Box is not too far away. Ya'll Drive safe and get here when You get here Im sure we can and will all have a gr8 time.



Scott


----------



## TK (Mar 10, 2012)

Getting all packed and ready now. Gonna be an early haul outta here to make it sometime mid morning. 

Please don't make fun of the Maine guy that talks funny and is a bit 'tarded.


----------



## TK (Mar 10, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I figure, I almost never have any saws to run, and about useless to drop
> trees, or do real work. So I accept my new role as homemade hooch
> tester.



As far as useful is concerned I'm about as useful as a diet coke at mcdonalds. I'm more of an idiot that has a hard time not looking like an idiot. That, and I'm better at drinkin beer than doing work.


----------



## mt.stalker (Mar 10, 2012)

Unfortunately , I have been mandated to work OT by my job . :msp_thumbdn: I was looking forward to meeting you guys . Hopefully , another Gtg this summer somewhere . Have an extra cold one for me .

John


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 10, 2012)

TK said:


> As far as useful is concerned I'm about as useful as a diet coke at mcdonalds. I'm more of an idiot that has a hard time not looking like an idiot. That, and I'm better at drinkin beer than doing work.




Everywhere I go I order a diet. 


Be it I need to lose weight I certainly don't order it for that! It's that blasted aspartame - I'm addicted to the chit!


If you haven't already, drink a ton of diet soda for a year then try to go back to regular - I doubt you'll be able to do it!!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 10, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Everywhere I go I order a diet.
> 
> 
> Be it I need to lose weight I certainly don't order it for that! It's that blasted aspartame - I'm addicted to the chit!
> ...



That "diet" stuff is pure poison, I stay with water and beer!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That "diet" stuff is pure poison, I stay with water and beer!:msp_sneaky:




Yep no doubt about it. It's actually worse for you than regular soda. Sure regular soda has a lot of sugar and kills your kidneys along with bringing you that much closer to diabetes, but diet ends up being digested by your liver because it's a foreign substance not recognized by the body (one of the most important functions of the liver). It wipes your liver clean of any function and energy and then you don't digest other foreign chemicals properly thus making your cells absorb those chemicals leaving your body toxic!

Diet is horrible for you but man oh man it's addicting taste is like no other.....


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Nevermind.....found one at another dealer.....$7.54 + tx



Sounds like about the right price for an 026! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sounds like about the right price for an 026! :msp_biggrin:



Hey....thats not nice

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Mar 10, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yep no doubt about it. It's actually worse for you than regular soda. Sure regular soda has a lot of sugar and kills your kidneys along with bringing you that much closer to diabetes, but diet ends up being digested by your liver because it's a foreign substance not recognized by the body (one of the most important functions of the liver). It wipes your liver clean of any function and energy and then you don't digest other foreign chemicals properly thus making your cells absorb those chemicals leaving your body toxic!
> 
> Diet is horrible for you but man oh man it's addicting taste is like no other.....



Ya I need muh liver for stuff other than muh soda.... Lol


----------



## TK (Mar 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hey....thats not nice
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Well I'm not gonna lie, that's all I'd pay for an 026 too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## bplust (Mar 10, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yep no doubt about it. It's actually worse for you than regular soda. Sure regular soda has a lot of sugar and kills your kidneys along with bringing you that much closer to diabetes, but diet ends up being digested by your liver because it's a foreign substance not recognized by the body (one of the most important functions of the liver). It wipes your liver clean of any function and energy and then you don't digest other foreign chemicals properly thus making your cells absorb those chemicals leaving your body toxic!
> 
> Diet is horrible for you but man oh man it's addicting taste is like no other.....



Really? 

First of all, sorry for the mild thread hijack, but I'm curious. 

Personally, I'm 98% with Sawtroll, as the only beverages I consume are water and beer, with my difference in his statement being some whiskey.

But I've of course had soda, both kinds, regular and diet, I'm American. I remember regular soda tasting good (and crack-like), and diet soda tasting bad (and crack-like). So diet soda's more addictive? Never been a regular drinker, but am real curious.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 10, 2012)

Truck is packed ready to roll,6 jonnys and a orange headed stepchild ,,looking forward to meeting you all in the morning . and Im with chuckr ,cant eat a slice of pizza without washing it down with a cold diet pepsi . prob have a couple tomorrow [yes i am addicted also ] this gtg should be a blast cheers jk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2012)

Loaded and ready to roll....
See ya in the AM


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 10, 2012)

Wish I could join all you folks tomorrow, but its not going to work with my schedule, unfortunately....

Have a good time, stay safe, and maybe Ill be able to make it to the next one. Thanks to CuttinScott and 166 for the willingness to host!


----------



## 166 (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a peek at the big logs.













View attachment 228253
View attachment 228254


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd love to make it there but its just not going to happen.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Morning guys;

Havin' a cup of coffee and checking in. Going to leave @ 7:00 and should be there a little after 9:00. Got 9 saws loaded up and ready to go. Think it comes out to 628CC's total. :msp_thumbup: (Leeha could do that with half as many saws) 

See you guys in a couple hours.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 11, 2012)

Good morning. Pretty much got everything ready and in the truck, including extra ear protection. Picking up my neighbor at 7:00, makin' a donut stop in Greenfield and should be there at 9:30.


----------



## TK (Mar 11, 2012)

On muh way!!!!


----------



## TK (Mar 11, 2012)

And I found some 93 octane


----------



## rburg (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope you all have a good time and take lots of pictures for those of us who will only get to enjoy it via the computer.


----------



## 166 (Mar 11, 2012)

<div style="width:800px;text-align:right;"><embed width="800" height="600" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee200%2Fdolmar166%2F3-11-2012%2520Greenwich%2520GTG%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee200/dolmar166/3-11-2012%20Greenwich%20GTG/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a great time, in picture #50 there are 3 yellow saws. Obviously one is a Mac, what are the other two, some sort of Pioneer?


----------



## 166 (Mar 11, 2012)

<div style="width:1024px;text-align:right;"><embed width="1024" height="662" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee200%2Fdolmar166%2F3-11-2012%2520Greenwich%2520GTG%2FPano%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee200/dolmar166/3-11-2012%20Greenwich%20GTG/Pano/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## rob b (Mar 11, 2012)

Great time today thanks to Scott for having us all.Great group of guys.Glad i got to run the Mac with the cart motor.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd like to give a big ole THANKS to Scott for hosting the event and for your help with the sprocket change this morning. I had a GREAT time with GREAT people and we couldnt have had a nicer day. Another big THANKS to Rob B for the 084/36" opportunity  

Here are a few of pics I took today. I will post more later......but for know....
















Spike60 meets "Christine"
Check out that grin......:msp_biggrin:





Adirondackstihl meets 084...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 11, 2012)

Scott, Thanks SOOOOO much for a great day. We couldn't have had better weather, our a better host. I had a great time meeting all the guys. Spike, your right, after running your 562xp I can't recall what a 555 was like. I really liked that 562xp, but that old 346xp and your 357xp had me grinning ear to ear all day too. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Ductape (Mar 11, 2012)

Great pics guys....... looks like a great day !


----------



## 166 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a few more pictures. These were pulled from video that was taken.

Did anybody try to count how many chainsaws were out?

Steve

<div style="width:1024px;text-align:right;"><embed width="1024" height="576" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee200%2Fdolmar166%2F3-11-2012%2520Greenwich%2520GTG%2FVideo%2520Pics%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee200/dolmar166/3-11-2012%20Greenwich%20GTG/Video%20Pics/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## leeha (Mar 11, 2012)

A very nice day indeed. 
Many thanks to Scott and brother Steve for hosting
such an event. I'm sure there are others that helped
as well. It was a fantastic time with great food and the 
weather couldn't have been better. many saws to run,
All sorts and sizes.

Thanks so much

Lee


----------



## TK (Mar 12, 2012)

Just getting home, had a lot of fun. Thanks for the hosting and an open shop that was awesome. Lots of saws and met another awesome group of guys. Great time all around.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 12, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Looks like a great time, in picture #50 there are 3 yellow saws. Obviously one is a Mac, what are the other two, some sort of Pioneer?



Those are Alpina 120's


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2012)

bplust said:


> Really?
> 
> First of all, sorry for the mild thread hijack, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...



More addictive, and doing more damage...........


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a nice day, :cool2: :big_smile:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ambull (Mar 12, 2012)

Great time, great people. Also some really nice saws and nice big wood to cut. I was very impressed with the Dolmar CT. Great saw.

We had some fun big wood races. 166's Dolmar 166 was the king, but got dethroned by the Mac 125/101b. First time I had the saw in 30" wood. Just awesome power!!!! I then raced Lee's 797, and I had the saw put away before Lee finished his cut, lol. Then Lee smoked me in a Homelite 2100 race. There was a Skil 1690 race (not something you see every day) and Lee's prevailed. Pretty impressive considering he lit the saw on fire earlier.... lol.


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2012)

What! No great food? No campfire? No story telling around said campfire?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looked like a good time.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 12, 2012)

Many thanks to Scott and all those who helped him put together a fantastic GTG. Great fun for me watching the big saws deal with the big wood.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 12, 2012)

Man, you guys had pictures up before I even got home. Had to sit in traffic for an hour at the border. Those darn snow birds are flocking home when the weather starts warming up and being the sunday at the end of spring break probably didn't help either. 

Thanks again to scott and steve for hosting a great gtg, beautiful weather and a great time. 

Can't see pictures at work but I'm sure they are great. 

I almost forgot, a big THANK YOU to the guy running the excavator for keeping up with us all day. It was a whole lot more fun than picking logs off the pile by hand


----------



## djones (Mar 12, 2012)

Even though I had to leave early, I still enjoyed being out with a great bunch of guys, sorry that my 7-10 was the redheaded step child in the group but I like old metal and the chain was on right. The food was great as was the host, Thanks Scott. View attachment 228586
View attachment 228587
View attachment 228588


----------



## Ambull (Mar 12, 2012)

djones said:


> Even though I had to leave early, I still enjoyed being out with a great bunch of guys, sorry that my 7-10 was the redheaded step child in the group but I like old metal and the chain was on right. The food was great as was the host, Thanks Scott. View attachment 228586
> View attachment 228587
> View attachment 228588



Nothing wrong with a 7-10. I actually almost brought mine along. Ran out of room in the truck.....


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 12, 2012)

how did adirondakstihl get those pics of bear butt past the moderators ??i had a great time yestaday , got a chance to put some faces on these screen names . food and hospitality was top shelf , too bad if your tired of hearing it ,but thanks again to scott and steve and friends n ...family that helped with all the set up and food prep . wish we could have gotten a pic of all the toys n boys in one half acre with a wide angle lense . cheers jk


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't quite remember who brought that venison slim jims, but they were GOOD.


----------



## leeha (Mar 12, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Can't quite remember who brought that venison slim jims, but they were GOOD.



I believe it was JP or Ambull as we know him hear.
They were tasty.


Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## rburg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the pictures. It looks like another good gtg with plenty of wood and plenty of saws.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Bear is awesome*

...I was reading Craigslist and someone in the Bristol Ct area was looking for someone to carve a Bear out of a half fallen tree at the front of their property and I remembered these photos. There are photos of the tree.

ARTIST WITH A CHAINSAW

The ad was from the Hartford area Craigslist, as Bristol is about 20 minutes S/W.

Bristol would be about 2 hours from where this GTG was.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a few more pics...


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 14, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> ...I was reading Craigslist and someone in the Bristol Ct area was looking for someone to carve a Bear out of a half fallen tree at the front of their property and I remembered these photos. There are photos of the tree.
> 
> ARTIST WITH A CHAINSAW
> 
> ...



The chainsaw carver was based in mayfield n.y. near the great sacandaga lake north of amsterdam on rt 30 , i dont know if he would travel that far to carve one item


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> *The Bear is awesome*
> ' ..........



So was the black dog!


----------



## TK (Mar 15, 2012)

The whole event was awesome. I just wish I could hear better when there is background noise so I could have talked to more people. I didn't feel comfortable trying to have a conversation as I could only catch every third word and have to have them repeat themselves about a hundred times in order for me to understand what they said


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2012)

TK said:


> The whole event was awesome. I just wish I could hear better when there is background noise so I could have talked to more people. I didn't feel comfortable trying to have a conversation as I could only catch every third word and have to have them repeat themselves about a hundred times in order for me to understand what they said



I didnt know you had difficulty hearing? My best friend is almost completey deaf....afraid I might have to eventually learn to sign. Although I know a few signs already


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 15, 2012)

If the guy REALLY wanted a Bear carving, I'm sure he could find someone by using the magic that Google is. I figure it's more like looking for one on the cheap. Sort of like the 'Free Firewood and bring your insurance card' deal. 

I just thought I would mention it because of the obvious.

Hope you have a GTG next year. I am a shade under 2 hours south. Wife was away and have little ones at home.

p.s. that is a beautiful Black Lab.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 15, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I didnt know you had difficulty hearing? My best friend is almost completey deaf....afraid I might have to eventually learn to sign. Although I know a few signs already



It gets even worse when you talk to Lee, with his Boston accent jibberish, lol.


----------



## TK (Mar 15, 2012)

Ambull said:


> It gets even worse when you talk to Lee, with his Boston accent jibberish, lol.



It doesn't help I'm a mumbler with a Maine accent  Them slim jims were awesome by the way 



Adirondackstihl said:


> I didnt know you had difficulty hearing? My best friend is almost completey deaf....afraid I might have to eventually learn to sign. Although I know a few signs already



It's really weird, it's the background noise that gets me. I actually hear really well, pick up very subtle sound differences in running saws, listening to music, etc. etc. But I have difficulty with conversations in noisy restaurants, gtg's, bars, family parties, things like that. I almost have to turn my ear towards whomever is talking and focus really hard. Trying to watch a mouth move messes me up even more. I don't understand how it works but it bugs me crazy. The last thing I want to do is ask someone to repeat themself a hundred times, it's quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm completely used to repeating myself....I have a wife, a 3yr old son and a dog. As well as a best friend who may as well be legally deaf:hmm3grin2orange:

I figured out the issue with my Husky 350! My make-shift Tygon impulse line was nearly completely pinched off....allowing idle and a quick WOT bursts, but not a steady WOT.
I bought a molded one from Husky....$2.13. I also found that the decomp was faulty causing oil spewage....bought a decomp plug from Husky....$4.27. I think I may have the problem solved...and I may actually see a small jump in compression too! Was 160psi with faulty decomp. Hopin to have it back together tonight or tomorrow. Cleaning the old Yamabond from the cylinder/base was a breeze :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 15, 2012)

TK

I am the same way. It has to do with frequencies. As in mid level ones. If they tested you (or me) we would pass. Probably barely, in my case. But real life applications suck. I can't understand what is being broadcast on the TV if someone is talking in the room and vice-verse. Has to do with age, genetics and loud music with me. 

I have 4 daughters so it is somewhat of a blessing.


----------



## TK (Mar 15, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm completely used to repeating myself....I have a wife, a 3yr old son and a dog. As well as a best friend who may as well be legally deaf:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I figured out the issue with my Husky 350! My make-shift Tygon impulse line was nearly completely pinched off....allowing idle and a quick WOT bursts, but not a steady WOT.
> I bought a molded one from Husky....$2.13. I also found that the decomp was faulty causing oil spewage....bought a decomp plug from Husky....$4.27. I think I may have the problem solved...and I may actually see a small jump in compression too! Was 160psi with faulty decomp. Hopin to have it back together tonight or tomorrow. Cleaning the old Yamabond from the cylinder/base was a breeze :msp_thumbup:



Ya I definitely like the Husky lines better even though they are a tad pricey. That Tygon and other aftermarket lines are almost too soft, too flexible, and too thin to work well. Guess it's no different than Stihl with their molded lines. Husky is starting to go that way too, better fit and finish IMO.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2012)

TK said:


> The whole event was awesome. I just wish I could hear better when there is background noise so I could have talked to more people. I didn't feel comfortable trying to have a conversation as I could only catch every third word and have to have them repeat themselves about a hundred times in order for me to understand what they said



That sounds a lot like me..... :waaaht:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 16, 2012)

What?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 16, 2012)

Type LOUDER Im bearly reading you


----------



## TK (Mar 16, 2012)

And please type a bit slower also, I can't read that fast. :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 3, 2012)

Bump!

Didn't this thread die out a bit prematurely? :msp_wink:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

*Video*


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 3, 2012)

*Lots of Chips flying in that Video.......*

I Forgot to THANK all that Showed up to that GTG we all had a Awesome time got to run lots of different saws got to run 2 Skil 1690's although Lee's was running stronger than SAManns.. And some of the rare saws that did show up to play were restored to pristene condition. I bet there were in the neighborhood of 150 different saws available to test run frrom the smallest to the biggest out there........ bars up to 72" and having both big and small wood to keep all sawyers happy Thanks to my customer for providing the excavator with a hyd thumb so our sawyers could actually cut instead of having to toss firewood.. The Dolmar Sponsored carver that was here has been back and has carved 2 white pine trees on our front yard made a totem pole with a bear a wolf and a eagle and then carved a "Greenwich" Witch on another tree we cut. I Will try to get Steve (166) to post a few pics of the carvings.. So I Wish to again THANK all that showed up to have fun that Sunday..




Scott


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Bump!
> 
> Didn't this thread die out a bit prematurely? :msp_wink:



The thread may have died out, but the memory of a great day still burns strong. Thanks again Scott, great job.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we need to do this again......very soon :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## leeha (Apr 3, 2012)

Although it was a long drive for me, 4.5 hr's.
It was a great day. I will be looking forward to
the next one.



Thanks Lee


----------



## 166 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a bunch of HD video of the GTG but I haven't been able to get them uploaded.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 3, 2012)

166 said:


> I've got a bunch of HD video of the GTG but I haven't been able to get them uploaded.



Is the upload problem from your end or not understanding this website's procedure?

If it's THIS website, upload them to youtube and link it. If it's you, then send me a PM and I will try and figure it out. If you're not sure, PM me and I will try and assist you either over the phone or through email/PM's. Videos and photos should be shared at all costs, whether from childhood or a GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> Is the upload problem from your end or not understanding this website's procedure?
> 
> If it's THIS website, upload them to youtube and link it. If it's you, then send me a PM and I will try and figure it out. If you're not sure, PM me and I will try and assist you either over the phone or through email/PM's. Videos and photos should be shared at all costs, whether from childhood or a GTG.



:agree2:


----------



## 166 (Apr 3, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> Is the upload problem from your end or not understanding this website's procedure?
> 
> If it's THIS website, upload them to youtube and link it. If it's you, then send me a PM and I will try and figure it out. If you're not sure, PM me and I will try and assist you either over the phone or through email/PM's. Videos and photos should be shared at all costs, whether from childhood or a GTG.



I tried to upload them onto youtube a couple times but they fail to upload before finishing. I'll try them again.


----------



## 166 (Apr 3, 2012)

Carvings by Mike Page. www.beardenstore.com


----------



## 166 (Apr 3, 2012)

Carvings by Mike Page. www.beardenstore.com


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Amazing and the Wolf is stunning.


----------



## 4btchevy (Apr 3, 2012)

man this looked like a good time, i wish i would have been paying more attention i definitley would have attended, i live in duanseburg ny probably only 45 min away, looking forward to the next one


----------



## 166 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3v7JX69jOmY]http://youtu.be/3v7JX69jOmY[/video]

Here's the 1st video uploaded.

Starts out with Mike Page carving then over to Spike60 & TK Cutting blocks.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2012)

Need more.................opcorn:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2012)

Got any vids of my 044?...........opcorn:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 4, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Got any vids of my 044?...........opcorn:



Ah yes, Christine.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2012)

"Christine" is currently getting a massage :msp_wub:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Ah yes, Christine.



Hey Spike....how ya doin :msp_smile:


----------



## 166 (Apr 4, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Got any vids of my 044?...........opcorn:



Only stihls that I got on video are Rob B's 084 & I believe Ambull's 090 with Leeha running it.


----------



## 166 (Apr 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Need more.................opcorn:



Finally got the internet connection better so the videos will upload!

Here is Ambull & Leeha.

[video=youtube_share;MMELmwzibQ4]http://youtu.be/MMELmwzibQ4[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2012)

166 said:


> ......




:waaaht:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2012)

166 said:


> [video=youtube_share;3v7JX69jOmY]http://youtu.be/3v7JX69jOmY[/video]
> 
> Here's the 1st video uploaded.
> 
> Starts out with Mike Page carving then over to Spike60 & TK Cutting blocks.



Spikes Husky looked quite new......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Apr 21, 2012)

it still has the tag on it so he can clean it up and sell it as new


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

SAMann with his Canadien 275+ & Leeha with his Skil 1690.

[video=youtube_share;68mhb8jrLM8]http://youtu.be/68mhb8jrLM8[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

Leeha's Dolmar CT with SAMann.

[video=youtube_share;tqiGCeLFhaw]http://youtu.be/tqiGCeLFhaw[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

SAMann & Leeha with their 166's.

[video=youtube_share;JbYMvmsC8yg]http://youtu.be/JbYMvmsC8yg[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

RobB with his Stihl 084

[video=youtube_share;Z3mvzvlNYm4]http://youtu.be/Z3mvzvlNYm4[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ambull's 090 with Leeha.

[video=youtube_share;3x86ubwzpbI]http://youtu.be/3x86ubwzpbI[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

Christine makes a small appearance in this video. Rob B is running Ambull's McCulloch Kart engine saw. Mike Page starting a Carving along with TK & Leeha cutting blocks.
[video=youtube_share;YX73wwue3JM]http://youtu.be/YX73wwue3JM[/video]


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2012)

Only have one more video to upload and that's the 166 with the 72" bar with SAMann at the controls!


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 20, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm about 50 miles South of Rochester, Jack is about 25 miles South of Rochester.....
> 
> 
> We're most definitely in "Western NY".



true test if you're from western ny, what do you say, soda or pop?


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 20, 2013)

So I don't have to thumb through 20 pages, what time and day is the gtg fixin to be? and is it at the cutting edge?

thanks! I can bring my 346, 362, 461, 066, 041, 045


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 20, 2013)

jump into your delorean and set the date to 3-11-2012 .......we had a great time now scroll back and see what you missed


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe Scott & Steve have some more wood to cut.....:msp_confused:..........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 20, 2013)

4x4American said:


> true test if you're from western ny, what do you say, soda or pop?





I say neither..... :msp_sneaky:


"Diet Pepsi."


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 20, 2013)

No soda here but plenty of pop.


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2013)

Soda? You mean road sodas?


----------



## 166 (Mar 20, 2013)

We've had a few requests for another GTG over the past few weeks. Still have some of the log pile here from last year with more on order. Scott is talking about getting a mini excavator in sometime as well.

So if we decide to do another one who would be interested?

It would have to be on a Sunday.


----------



## 166 (Mar 20, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I say neither..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> "Diet Pepsi."





BloodOnTheIce said:


> No soda here but plenty of pop.





TK said:


> Soda? You mean road sodas?



To stay on topic the Pepsi delivery truck was here today!


----------



## 166 (Mar 20, 2013)

Some pics from last year.

<div style="width:800px;text-align:right;"><embed width="800" height="600" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed233.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee200%2Fdolmar166%2F3-11-2012%2520Greenwich%2520GTG%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee200/dolmar166/3-11-2012%20Greenwich%20GTG/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 20, 2013)

Im game have to wait for the foot of snow to melt.


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2013)

I would love to but unfortunately I won't be able to make it anytime soon


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2013)

166 said:


> We've had a few requests for another GTG over the past few weeks. Still have some of the log pile here from last year with more on order. Scott is talking about getting a mini excavator in sometime as well.
> 
> So if we decide to do another one who would be interested?
> 
> It would have to be on a Sunday.



I'm 98% sure I'll be there!!


----------



## leeha (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in Steve. I had a great time last year.




Lee


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 20, 2013)

166 said:


> We've had a few requests for another GTG over the past few weeks. Still have some of the log pile here from last year with more on order. Scott is talking about getting a mini excavator in sometime as well.
> 
> So if we decide to do another one who would be interested?
> 
> It would have to be on a Sunday.



Did you say GTG???? Are you guys gonna wait for the mud to dry up or??????


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 20, 2013)

JRepairsK70e said:


> jump into your delorean and set the date to 3-11-2012 .......we had a great time now scroll back and see what you missed



darn.....some call me tail end because I always usually only catch the tail end of things...most nowadays call me moonbeam, that ones kinda got a bit more of a story to it than i'd like to type right at this point in time


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 20, 2013)

MechanicMatt said:


> Did you say GTG???? Are you guys gonna wait for the mud to dry up or??????



sure hope theres a ny gtg sometime soon!
where abouts are you in the hudson valley there matt?


----------



## 166 (Mar 20, 2013)

MechanicMatt said:


> Did you say GTG???? Are you guys gonna wait for the mud to dry up or??????



It just started to dry up out there then it snowed yesterday. Hearing there may be more snow next week.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 21, 2013)

Just spoke with a few co-workers / forum members. 
Cuttnforest, Stihlonlynow & one other non-forum member.....theyre all for it.

The weekend of 4/27-4/28 are out for me. Dad is coming up from Florida


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll try to get ahold of samdweezel05 too!


----------



## powerking (Mar 21, 2013)

..Never made it to last years UPNY GTG, but looks like I have to put it on my calendar for this year and try to make it...Always good to meet and greet!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 21, 2013)

Depending on the date, Fatarrow is interested too!!

Where Ambull?


----------



## leeha (Mar 21, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Depending on the date, Fatarrow is interested too!!
> 
> Where Ambull?



I will let him know. He's been a little
busy and hasn't been focusing on saws
as much lately.



Lee


----------



## powerking (Mar 21, 2013)

leeha said:


> I will let him know. He's been a little
> busy and hasn't been focusing on saws
> as much lately.
> 
> ...





Lee, Ya going to bring the 101B? That is always fun!


----------



## leeha (Mar 21, 2013)

powerking said:


> Lee, Ya going to bring the 101B? That is always fun!




There's always a good chance i'll bring a 101 
powered Mac. As well as many big cubers.

I'm sure Ambull will bring one as well.



Lee


----------



## 166 (Mar 21, 2013)

leeha said:


> There's always a good chance i'll bring a 101
> powered Mac. As well as many big cubers.
> 
> I'm sure Ambull will bring one as well.
> ...



Hmmmm 30 running 166's!


----------



## redray46 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Upstate GTG*

Count me in,I could not make last years,but it really looked like a good time!
RR


----------



## leeha (Mar 21, 2013)

166 said:


> Hmmmm 30 running 166's!




I would love to see it. But it would be much easier 
to bring yours to me than mine to you.
If i ever have a GTG and you happen to make it, i 
can see this happening very easily.




Lee


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 21, 2013)

166 said:


> We've had a few requests for another GTG over the past few weeks. Still have some of the log pile here from last year with more on order. Scott is talking about getting a mini excavator in sometime as well.
> 
> So if we decide to do another one who would be interested?
> 
> It would have to be on a Sunday.





I think I could make it, maybe. 


What month is this Sunday gonna fall on ya think....???


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2013)

TK said:


> I would love to but unfortunately I won't be able to make it anytime soon



And why not :msp_angry:

otstir:


----------



## TK (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And why not :msp_angry:
> 
> otstir:



Well I can tell ya it's not because I'd rather stay home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## djones (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm game to run some saws with you young'uns. Last year was a nice time with some good folk.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm 98% sure I'll be there!!



Those GTGs always looked like a lot of fun to me! :cool2:


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just spoke with a few co-workers / forum members.
> Cuttnforest, Stihlonlynow & one other non-forum member.....theyre all for it.
> 
> The weekend of 4/27-4/28 are out for me. Dad is coming up from Florida



does pops like chainsaws?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2013)

4x4American said:


> does pops like chainsaws?



He does. But its outta the question.
He visits once a year for like 2-3 days.
I'd rather not spend one of those days away....know what I mean jelly bean.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Those GTGs always looked like a lot of fun to me! :cool2:



You headed over for this one Niko? You can crash at my place!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You headed over for this one Niko? You can crash at my place!



Thanks, but I still am not up to moving much around, far less travelling anywhere. :msp_sad:


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> He does. But its outta the question.
> He visits once a year for like 2-3 days.
> I'd rather not spend one of those days away....know what I mean jelly bean.



haha yup thats a ten fir, I was implying he just come along and dice trees up but more jokingly than seriously cause if I was in your situation I would be hanging out with pops


----------



## spike60 (Mar 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm 98% sure I'll be there!!



100% for me.  

Last year's was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Had myself a really good time. Got some new toys to bring too.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 23, 2013)

Count me in. Last years GTG was just a great time from start to finish.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> 100% for me.
> 
> Last year's was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Had myself a really good time. Got some new toys to bring too.





Hugenpoet said:


> Count me in. Last years GTG was just a great time from start to finish.



Now, why am I not surpriced?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> 100% for me.
> 
> Last year's was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Had myself a really good time. Got some new toys to bring too.



I'll bring Christine for ya. But I don't think she's been feeling good.
I should have her little brother back together this week.


----------



## TK (Mar 23, 2013)

I need to name my saw. Maybe one of you clever fellas can do that for me? 

I should narrow that down, 365xpw.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I need to name my saw. Maybe one of you clever fellas can do that for me?
> 
> I should narrow that down, 365xpw.



Natasha


----------



## TK (Mar 23, 2013)

I like it. Next step is to pass her around some more


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I need to name my saw. Maybe one of you clever fellas can do that for me?
> 
> I should narrow that down, 365xpw.



tomascreama ....sounds kinda feminine :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I need to name my saw. Maybe one of you clever fellas can do that for me?
> 
> I should narrow that down, 365xpw.



Gretel....

As in "Gretel Does Greenwich".....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2013)

........and you could be Hansel


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I need to name my saw. Maybe one of you clever fellas can do that for me?
> 
> I should narrow that down, 365xpw.



The Queen, chainsaws are female! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## spike60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll bring Christine for ya. But I don't think she's been feeling good.
> I should have her little brother back together this week.



I hate to further hurt Christne's feelings, but I'm afraid I've met someone else. Seeing Christine just once a year simply didn't fulfill my relationship needs. I met this Swedish girl Annika and we've been together for about 6 months now. Same 70cc cup size as Christine, and after a trip to the saw spa in Oliver Springs, TN she is quite the complete package. I'll bring her to the GTG where she'll be happy to let anyone try her out, since she is kind of a wood slut. :msp_tongue:


----------



## powerking (Mar 24, 2013)

I knew there was a reason I subscribed to this thread!







spike60 said:


> I hate to further hurt Christne's feelings, but I'm afraid I've met someone else. Seeing Christine just once a year simply didn't fulfill my relationship needs. I met this Swedish girl Annika and we've been together for about 6 months now. Same 70cc cup size as Christine, and after a trip to the saw spa in Oliver Springs, TN she is quite the complete package. I'll bring her to the GTG where she'll be happy to let anyone try her out, since she is kind of a wood slut. :msp_tongue:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 24, 2013)

Bob let me put my fingers on Annika ...wow I didnt want to let her go [I think she felt the same about me ]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe this year we can get a group photo with all the saws :msp_wink:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I've gotta come up with a name for this guy........I was thinkin maybe "Lucky"?


----------



## Fatarrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Like Jeremy said, depending on the date, I'm in!


----------



## Fatarrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Now I've gotta come up with a name for this guy........I was thinkin maybe "Lucky"?



Is that the saw you just rebuilt? Very clean-looks new!:msp_w00t:


----------



## JLT (Mar 25, 2013)

*Make it two . . .*



jorg0370 said:


> Shout out from Oneida County!



New poster, but I've been lurking and learning for some time and the prospect of a GTG is very appealing. I'm close the the geographic center of the state. Just about anything is in range.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2013)

Fatarrow said:


> Is that the saw you just rebuilt? Very clean-looks new!:msp_w00t:



That be the one!!

Started assembly 10pm on Sat and was finish by 1:30am.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That be the one!!
> 
> Started assembly 10pm on Sat and was finish by 1:30am.



Late night in the workshop, huh? :wink2: I usually think I should be heading into the house by 11:00, but I've gone past midhight a couple times.


----------



## Fatarrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That be the one!!
> 
> Started assembly 10pm on Sat and was finish by 1:30am.




Well she certainly looks good man! Rep on the way. That late of a night and a few cold ones...hmmm.... I hope there were no left over parts when you were done!? LOL!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Late night in the workshop, huh? :wink2: I usually think I should be heading into the house by 11:00, but I've gone past midhight a couple times.



Takes too much effort to keep my shop heated in the winter months, so I move most of my shop tools etc.. into the basement. I have a nice little workshop down there too. I just make sure there isnt any fuel in the saws. Temps never drop below 55 with the furnace down there. In the summer months I'm usually inside by 10:00-11:00 myself.



Fatarrow said:


> Well she certainly looks good man! Rep on the way. That late of a night and a few cold ones...hmmm.... I hope there were no left over parts when you were done!? LOL!



Thanks Curry. No beverages on this one, probably why I didnt have any spare parts :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deezlfan (Mar 25, 2013)

Been watching this thread since it was brought back to life. I'm over near Cooperstown and would be interested in coming if the stars align.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 25, 2013)

if the date is good count the smith boys in with our slowwww saws! we missed last year and after seeing the photos we cant miss another one plus we got some new toys i picked up a 084 and josh got a cp125


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)

Unless I can find a 10mm crank for my beloved 044 "Christine"............she's gonna have to stay home this time.

I was gonna do a fuel line and filter change as well as a carb rebuild before the big show and well.......discovered a bad rod bearing in the process. I havent pulled her top off yet so I'm not 100% sure its the big end, but given the 10mm reputation.........I dont doubt it.

Sucks fellas.......really sucks. I about fell to my knees in tears last night.
I guess it was better to find out now before anything catostrophic happened right?


----------



## Fatarrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Unless I can find a 10mm crank for my beloved 044 "Christine"............she's gonna have to stay home this time.
> 
> I was gonna do a fuel line and filter change as well as a carb rebuild before the big show and well.......discovered a bad rod bearing in the process. I havent pulled her top off yet so I'm not 100% sure its the big end, but given the 10mm reputation.........I dont doubt it.
> 
> ...



Well at least you caught it before you blew her up under load! Treat her right and nurse her back to health!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)

I got another 10mm saw that will go along for the ride........just doesnt have the attitude of the other one :help:


----------



## Fatarrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I'm sure I will get to meet Christine some other time! :chainsawguy:

On a completely different note, has a date been determined yet?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)

Fatarrow said:


> has a date been determined yet?



opcorn:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 28, 2013)

Well..........here she is......poor girl.
Now if I can get my flywheel puller back from whoever borrowed it I'll be all set :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife just reminded me that we are are traveling between April 13 to April 21 (I'll be on Niko's side of the pond drinking copious amounts of bier), which unfortunately eliminates 2 potential weekends for me. So any weekend other than the middle 2 in April works for me.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hugenpoet said:


> My wife just reminded me that we are are traveling between April 13 to April 21 (I'll be on Niko's side of the pond drinking copious amounts of bier), which unfortunately eliminates 2 potential weekends for me. So any weekend other than the middle 2 in April works for me.



Bring back some of that Bavarian sweet mustard. :tongue2:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 3, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Unless I can find a 10mm crank for my beloved 044 "Christine"............she's gonna have to stay home this time.
> 
> I was gonna do a fuel line and filter change as well as a carb rebuild before the big show and well.......discovered a bad rod bearing in the process. I havent pulled her top off yet so I'm not 100% sure its the big end, but given the 10mm reputation.........I dont doubt it.
> 
> ...



Geez, now I'm feeling guilty. :frown: 

I'll see if I can score a crank from a Stihl guy that I know.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2013)

The boys at "The Cutting Edge" are being nice enough to wait until I get the girl back together before setting the date.
Such a sweet bunch :msp_wub:




:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 3, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Bring back some of that Bavarian sweet mustard. :tongue2:



Will do.


----------



## TK (Apr 3, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The boys at "The Cutting Edge" are being nice enough to wait until I get the girl back together before setting the date.
> Such a sweet bunch :msp_wub:
> 
> 
> ...



The girl is usually the one that sets the date after all.......


----------



## spike60 (Apr 4, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The boys at "The Cutting Edge" are being nice enough to wait until I get the girl back together before setting the date.
> Such a sweet bunch :msp_wub:
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Christine doesn't end up getting spoiled with all us making such a fuss over her. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I hope Christine doesn't end up getting spoiled with all us making such a fuss over her. :msp_tongue:



You know women......they love being spoiled. :rant:.......:msp_ohmy:.......:redface:


----------



## TK (Apr 4, 2013)

She is getting a new crank......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2013)

TK said:


> She is getting a new crank......



Just a new set of balls surrounding the crank......:msp_tongue:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2013)

TK said:


> She is getting a new crank......



New Meteor piston and Caber ring too!

Intake side skirt was worn a little too much for my liking.

We'll put her together and if I still have that play with all the new fancy parts.....then a new/used crank is in order.
But I cant see any big end bearing damage and while resting flat on an inspection block, I cannot feel any play in the big end either.
The rod shows no signs of blueing whatsoever. The ID of the small end looks like a mirror....no scratches or galling.
I honestly feel that the play I had felt was the PTO bearing possibly combined with a little play in the pin bearing......but it doesn't not make much technical/mechanical sense to me
This will be a big learning experience. That's fine by me. I'll get it figured out.

EDIT: After running MOTUL 800 2T @ 50:1 all last summer and this winter......I'm not impressed. There was little to no residual oil anywhere inside the cases.
Definetly going back to HP Ultra or Saber @ 40:1. 




Now correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Stephen Kings "Christine" fix herself? :msp_scared:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought thats who the saw was named after, its not?????


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2013)

MechanicMatt said:


> I thought thats who the saw was named after, its not?????



Yes....it is.
But I left my Snap-On T27 T-handle laying next her all night on the bench....and to be honest...I dont think she even picked it up.
I went down to my shop after work....and there she sits....lookin at me like this...:angry2:


----------



## 166 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's an update

Should be getting a load or two of logs this weekend so that should get us a nice selection of logs to pick from. Also neighbor Scott (SAMANN) is trying to get a couple big blocks of wood for all the bigger saws to play in. Don't know if we will get an excavator w/ thumb in so we might grab a loader to hold the logs into.

So what date (Sunday) works best for everybody?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 5, 2013)

166 said:


> So what date (Sunday) works best for everybody?



Hugenpoet is out for the weekends of the 13th & 20th.

I game for anything after that. I cleared up my issues with the 28th
But anything in May will work too!

Anyone else have any conflicts?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 5, 2013)

Anything works for me. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 6, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hugenpoet is out for the weekends of the 13th & 20th.
> 
> I game for anything after that. I cleared up my issues with the 28th
> But anything in May will work too!
> ...



Thanks for remembering. Sure wouldn't want to miss this GTG if at all possible.


----------



## 166 (Apr 6, 2013)

Got a load of logs today!

Everybody good for the 28th of April?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 6, 2013)

Locking it in.


----------



## leeha (Apr 7, 2013)

The 28th it is. I'll be there.




Lee


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 7, 2013)

leeha said:


> The 28th it is. I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy moly Lee,

You need to find an old COE and hook up a 53 foot van to just haul your saws.


----------



## leeha (Apr 7, 2013)

I her ya sachsmo.
I usually only bging a dozen saws 
or so and it's still a lot of work.





Lee


----------



## djones (Apr 7, 2013)

If I can get away for a few hours, I'll be there.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 7, 2013)

166 said:


> Got a load of logs today!
> 
> Everybody good for the 28th of April?



Good deal, and thanks for accommodation my schedule. I'll bring a couple dozen of the Donut Man's best as well as some Nurenberger sausages, rye bread AND sweet Bavarian mustard for Spike.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 7, 2013)

djones said:


> If I can get away for a few hours, I'll be there.



Be good to see you my friend.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 7, 2013)

leeha said:


> The 28th it is. I'll be there.
> Lee



You gonna bring that super cool lookin gear drive in your sig Lee? 


Anyone heard from Ambull??


TK.....you still a no-show Jones?


opcorn:


----------



## leeha (Apr 7, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You gonna bring that super cool lookin gear drive in your sig Lee?
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Ambull??
> ...




If i get the rim drive adaptor back that belongs
on the saw. I lent it out to have some made.
I would love to bring it.




Lee


----------



## TK (Apr 7, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You gonna bring that super cool lookin gear drive in your sig Lee?
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Ambull??
> ...



Yep


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 8, 2013)

There are a few local AS members who probably wont be able to make it. 
Both have saws for sale. I will bring the saws in case anyone is interested.

1) Ported MS660......$800 OBO.
Not sure who ported it. The porter is from BC...(no its not Simon). 
I ran this saw over the winter......its pretty sick!!!
I'm probably gonna bring this one anyway :msp_biggrin:

2) MAC 1-50
MAC SP-80
Homelite SXLAO ? Its blue....no spark
$100 takes all 3
To the best of my knowledge......both MACs run.


----------



## redray46 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Ny gtg*

I am planning to get to this one,come hel or high water!I have had commitments when the last two were going on,not this year.It will be good to put faces to the names I have been seeing.
RR


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 8, 2013)

For those who have never been to The Cutting Edge or for those who are looking for directions..........

THE CUTTING EDGE - Greenwich, NY - 518-692-2878

447 Rt.29
Greenwich, NY 12834

518-692-2878


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my car fixed this weekend so I might be able to make it. 
Any cheap reasonably clean accommodations nearby?


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 8, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I got my car fixed this weekend so I might be able to make it.
> Any cheap reasonably clean accommodations nearby?



Your inbox is full


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 8, 2013)

mt.stalker said:


> Your inbox is full



Problem solved. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 8, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I got my car fixed this weekend so I might be able to make it.
> Any cheap reasonably clean accommodations nearby?



I can cut yer travel time to 1 hour and 15 min and accommodations are free ,bathrooms are cleaned on saturdays if you gotta know !! lol :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 8, 2013)

JRepairsK70e said:


> I can cut yer travel time to 1 hour and 15 min and accommodations are free ,bathrooms are cleaned on saturdays if you gotta know !! lol :msp_thumbsup:



I'll trade you some chain sharpening or sweeping up the shop for spot to sleep and 
place to get prettied up. Just gotta check the calendar to make I can get Saturday 27th off.

I might even be able to get my 281 together by then.


----------



## 166 (Apr 8, 2013)

Along with a selection of Dolmar's for everybody to run I'll have an Echo CS-355T or two to try out if interested. Anybody have a MS-201T they can bring so we can compare? Is the new Husqvarna top handle out yet?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 8, 2013)

As of right now, I'm 100% sure I'll be there. 


Is camping out the night before cool.....?? Be nice to have a pre GTG party.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 8, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> As of right now, I'm 100% sure I'll be there.
> 
> 
> Is camping out the night before cool.....?? Be nice to have a pre GTG party.



I was thinkin the same thing :msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone's got anything to sell / trade, post up. 


I may have something you may want or may be interested in what yer sellin'....!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 8, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> If anyone's got anything to sell / trade, post up.
> 
> 
> I may have something you may want or may be interested in what yer sellin'....!!





Adirondackstihl said:


> There are a few local AS members who probably wont be able to make it.
> Both have saws for sale. I will bring the saws in case anyone is interested.
> 
> 1) Ported MS660......$800 OBO.
> ...




:redface:


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thinking of trying to take the trip down that day. 

What are the table stakes? Will a Homelite XL-925 w/32" bar get me in the game? Don't have much other big iron running at the moment.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 9, 2013)

deezlfan said:


> Thinking of trying to take the trip down that day.
> 
> What are the table stakes? Will a Homelite XL-925 w/32" bar get me in the game? Don't have much other big iron running at the moment.



I ran my Super 2 last year........for a brief moment. 
If that makes you feel better :msp_tongue:


----------



## 166 (Apr 9, 2013)

deezlfan said:


> Thinking of trying to take the trip down that day.
> 
> What are the table stakes? Will a Homelite XL-925 w/32" bar get me in the game? Don't have much other big iron running at the moment.





Adirondackstihl said:


> I ran my Super 2 last year........for a brief moment.
> If that makes you feel better :msp_tongue:



I'll have saws out from 32cc 14" -> 118cc 72"!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 9, 2013)

166 said:


> I'll have saws out from 32cc 14" -> 118cc 72"!





Hey 166, shoot me an email. 


[email protected]


----------



## spike60 (Apr 9, 2013)

166 said:


> Along with a selection of Dolmar's for everybody to run I'll have an Echo CS-355T or two to try out if interested. Anybody have a MS-201T they can bring so we can compare? Is the new Husqvarna top handle out yet?


 
The T540 isn't out quite yet, but I have one that I'll bring up. :msp_smile: 

There's a CHANCE I could have a T536LIXP. :msp_biggrin:

Perhaps another surprise..............:msp_sneaky:


----------



## powerking (Apr 9, 2013)

..It'll be a haul...maybe camping out isnt such a bad idea! with weather like we had here today!!!








Adirondackstihl said:


> For those who have never been to The Cutting Edge or for those who are looking for directions..........
> 
> THE CUTTING EDGE - Greenwich, NY - 518-692-2878
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 9, 2013)

If I can get the EHP MS261 away from my Dad for the weekend I'll bring that. :hell_boy:


----------



## leeha (Apr 9, 2013)

powerking said:


> ..It'll be a haul...maybe camping out isnt such a bad idea! with weather like we had here today!!!



You should be closer than me. I did it in just 
over 4 hrs last year. Hope you can make it.





Lee


----------



## TK (Apr 10, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The T540 isn't out quite yet, but I have one that I'll bring up. :msp_smile:
> 
> There's a CHANCE I could have a T536LIXP. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Perhaps another surprise..............:msp_sneaky:



Aw man now I'm really sad I can't make it


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 10, 2013)

4 to 4.5 hours depending on how fast I drive and how many times I stop for gas.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 10, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Perhaps another surprise..............:msp_sneaky:


Something from Tenn ? :msp_biggrin:




TK said:


> Aw man now I'm really sad I can't make it


You better be!
:msp_angry:


----------



## 166 (Apr 10, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The T540 isn't out quite yet, but I have one that I'll bring up. :msp_smile:
> 
> There's a CHANCE I could have a T536LIXP. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Perhaps another surprise..............:msp_sneaky:



I'm working on getting something new in by the 28th.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 10, 2013)

TK said:


> Aw man now I'm really sad I can't make it



And when you're sad, then we're all a little sad.


----------



## TK (Apr 10, 2013)

Hugenpoet said:


> And when you're sad, then we're all a little sad.



I can sense the sarcasm LOL


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 10, 2013)

TK said:


> I can sense the sarcasm LOL



Not entirely.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 14, 2013)

Sheesh. This 5hr drive is gonna be such a cakewalk compared to the 22hrs it took to get to Hedgefest in SW Missouri. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## knothole (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, just found this thread! I'd like to attend as well. I could bring my 051 along with my other two saws.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 14, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheesh. This 5hr drive is gonna be such a cakewalk compared to the 22hrs it took to get to Hedgefest in SW Missouri. :msp_thumbup:


What kinda cake are you bringin ??Chuckr


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Something from Tenn ? :msp_biggrin:



One's from Tenn. 

Other is from Sweden. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

TK said:


> Aw man now I'm really sad I can't make it



More flooring? :msp_confused:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2013)

166 said:


> I'm working on getting something new in by the 28th.



I'm trying to score a 543XP sample. 

Then there's that other thing I'm not allowed to talk about; and there's going to be too many cameras there anyway. :msp_razz:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'm trying to score a 543XP sample.
> 
> Then there's that other thing I'm not allowed to talk about; and there's going to be too many cameras there anyway. :msp_razz:



As you are bringing it there, I assume Husky have approved of pictures "leaking" out? :msp_razz:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> As you are bringing it there, I assume Husky have approved of pictures "leaking" out? :msp_razz:



No approved pics or official info of any kind. The "next thing" is kind of obvious, and we predicted it well before I even had them. I'm waiting for the _next_ next thing. LOL

I can't bring it up there without getting some kind of green light to do so. It would be cool to be able to show it to the guys, but it's not about being cool, it's an integrity thing.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 17, 2013)

spike60 said:


> No approved pics or official info of any kind. The "next thing" is kind of obvious, and we predicted it well before I even had them. I'm waiting for the _next_ next thing. LOL
> 
> I can't bring it up there without getting some kind of green light to do so. It would be cool to be able to show it to the guys, but it's not about being cool, *it's an integrity thing*.



Surely it is, but I'm not really sure what the _next_ next thing will be, actually haven't thought much about it yet....


----------



## TK (Apr 17, 2013)

Having a hard enough time getting the next thingS out as it is, I can't imagine what the next next thing is!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 17, 2013)

TK said:


> Having a hard enough time getting the next thingS out as it is, I can't imagine what the next next thing is!



I can only "dream", but they do have one pretty large "gap" in their model line-up....:msp_smile:

The question is what they will gain by filling that gap....


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I can only "dream", but they do have one pretty large "gap" in their model line-up....:msp_smile:
> 
> The question is what they will gain by filling that gap....



40cc pro saw? 105cc saw?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 17, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 40cc pro saw? 105cc saw?



Not what I was thinking of, but this is pure speculations anyway! :msp_smile:

I assume a rear handle version of the T540xp is being considered regardless of this, but not as much as a rumor yet (that I have seen or heard).


----------



## TK (Apr 17, 2013)

Who doesn't like filling a gap?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 17, 2013)

TK said:


> Who doesn't like filling a gap?



Zing!


----------



## TK (Apr 17, 2013)

bloodontheice said:


> zing!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 17, 2013)

spike60 said:


> No approved pics or official info of any kind. The "next thing" is kind of obvious, and we predicted it well before I even had them. I'm waiting for the _next_ next thing. LOL
> 
> I can't bring it up there without getting some kind of green light to do so. It would be cool to be able to show it to the guys, but it's not about being cool, it's an integrity thing.



I'd be happy enough if I could have a 2258 or 2260 to bring along


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 17, 2013)

hey is there an upstate ny gtg happening soon? taint been follering the thread, been bustin arse trying to get my one truck straightened out so i can tow my other truck with it up to new woodstock ny to deliver it...anyways, whats the good word?


----------



## 166 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sunday April 28th see the info below.

Looks like we are going to have some saw racing as well that will be headed up by Woodchuck'r!

There is one guy coming to the GTG all the way from Wisconsin as well.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2013)

166 said:


> There is one guy coming to the GTG all the way from Wisconsin as well.



:msp_w00t:.................

Whom might that be?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like its going to be a great time. Spencer paving and I are planning on making the drive. Now we just need to figure out what a can drive to fit all the Saws. Is there parking for a 10 Wheeler? Lol. I want to bring my Disston 2 man but the thing is huge.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 18, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Looks like its going to be a great time. Spencer paving and I are planning on making the drive. Now we just need to figure out what a can drive to fit all the Saws. Is there parking for a 10 Wheeler? Lol. I want to bring my Disston 2 man but the thing is huge.



We'll just clear a spot, bring 'em all. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 18, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> We'll just clear a spot, bring 'em all. :msp_biggrin:



Sounds good. We might be stopping in Cooperstown to pick up a new grapple skid steer bucket so a big truck might happen.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 18, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Looks like its going to be a great time. Spencer paving and I are planning on making the drive. Now we just need to figure out what a can drive to fit all the Saws. Is there parking for a 10 Wheeler? Lol. I want to bring my Disston 2 man but the thing is huge.



challenge accepted!!!! but it will be a tri axle:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Sounds good. We might be stopping in Cooperstown to pick up a new grapple skid steer bucket so a big truck might happen.



Bring the skid steer to go with it


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 18, 2013)

That weekend I'm towing my ferd f250 out to new woodstock, I'll try and make it over there on the bouncearound, will there be room for my pickemup truck and trailer? Gonna be about a 600 mile round trip for me that weekend!


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 18, 2013)

Frostbite SkidSteer Log Grapple........ We should have one of these to try out I think we will be selling them very soon as well

The Frostbite Grapple - YouTube

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8ujzXsTDoag" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Scott


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2013)

That looks pretty sweet Scott!!

My chains are filed.
Gonna try to pick up some non "corn liquor" fuel over the weekend.
I dont think I'm gonna have any time to run my rebuilt 034 & Christine before the 28th.
Out of the 4 saws I'll be bringing, I know at least 1 of them will run........guess which 1 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 166 (Apr 18, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That looks pretty sweet Scott!!
> 
> My chains are filed.
> Gonna try to pick up some non "corn liquor" fuel over the weekend.
> ...



Is it that Orange & Black saw??


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2013)

166 said:


> Is it that Orange & Black saw??



:biggrin:.......Nope.......its red & grey.

My ole faithful 08.
I have a backup 10mm 044 in stock form that should run for me as well :smile2:

I wish I had time to break the two fresh ones in.....but I dont.
I only have one chunk of walnut and one chunk of rock maple left to play with.
Hardly enough wood to seat a set of rings.
Theyll either run or they wont.....either way its definitely not a wasted trip.


----------



## 04titanse (Apr 18, 2013)

*Who's welcome at these get togethers??*

Hey guys, just curious if these get togethers are open to all locals? I am in western MA about 30 miles from Albany. Approx 80 miles from Greenwich NY. 

Whats the deal with these GTG, just a bunch of guys getting together to runs some saws and let some chips fly. Does everyone pitch in for food, or what?


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2013)

04titanse said:


> Hey guys, just curious if these get togethers are open to all locals? I am in western MA about 30 miles from Albany. Approx 80 miles from Greenwich NY.
> 
> Whats the deal with these GTG, just a bunch of guys getting together to runs some saws and let some chips fly. Does everyone pitch in for food, or what?



Everybody is welcome and it doesn't matter if you bring one saw or a 100 saws. Best way to describe it is it's a bunch of chainsaw nuts running a bunch of different saws. Small saws to Big saws. There is going to be some racing events as well.


We gotta figure out what we're doing for lunch. Hugenpoet is bringing donuts from his local bakery and we'll have some local fresh Cider donuts as well. Anybody have ideas for food?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 19, 2013)

166 said:


> Anybody have ideas for food?



Cookies :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 19, 2013)

that is a sweet grapple. i think brett (spencerpaving) is looking for a dual purpose grapple/brush bucket.


----------



## 166 (Apr 20, 2013)

Neighbor Scott (SAMANN) picked up this log this morning to play with next Sunday!
Is anybody bringing a saw big enough to cut it?


----------



## 166 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rob B is talking about bringing a big chunk of hard maple to cut on as well. I think he may bring his skidsteer with grapple bucket as well.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 20, 2013)

166 said:


> Neighbor Scott (SAMANN) picked up this log this morning to play with next Sunday!
> Is anybody bringing a saw big enough to cut it?



joshs shed just shook like a tremor1 i think his 090 is hungry:msp_smile:


----------



## leeha (Apr 20, 2013)

I might have a saw that can cut that log.
I will have to take a look and see. :msp_smile:




Lee


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2013)

leeha said:


> I might have a saw that can cut that log.
> I will have to take a look and see. :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> ...



you probably dont have a saw small enough for that log. 

I am gonna bring the CP125s Lee hoping you can run it and see if it it cutting up to par. unfortunately i only have a 24'' bar for it.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking like I'll be able to make it...

Any consensus on food? 

Is there a grill there? Or maybe someone local can lug one? Then if some people can bring some items, depending on attendance, I think we will be OK food wise...


----------



## leeha (Apr 20, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> you probably dont have a saw small enough for that log.
> 
> I am gonna bring the CP125s Lee hoping you can run it and see if it it cutting up to par. unfortunately i only have a 24'' bar for it.




24 inch ay, Not a problem, I'm sure we can mount
a 36 or a 42 on that bad boy and see what it will do. :msp_smile:




Lee


----------



## 166 (Apr 20, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Looking like I'll be able to make it...
> 
> Any consensus on food?
> 
> Is there a grill there? Or maybe someone local can lug one? Then if some people can bring some items, depending on attendance, I think we will be OK food wise...



We will have a couple grills here to use.

Also have:
Cider Donuts
Hamburgers (Local)
Hotdogs
Ziti
Chips
Water
Soda
Coolers
Ice

Anybody else have ideas?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 20, 2013)

166 said:


> Neighbor Scott (SAMANN) picked up this log this morning to play with next Sunday!
> Is anybody bringing a saw big enough to cut it?



Ashes to ashes; dust to dust..........


----------



## 166 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Lets try to get a rough idea who is planning on coming next Sunday. Hit the Like button below if you plan on coming.

If you're bringing more people than yourself make a post with how many plan to attend. Just trying to get a idea how much food will be needed.*


----------



## spike60 (Apr 20, 2013)

Picking up on Mike's post, I'll bring some stuff to eat also. Could do Chili, sausage and peppers, something for the grill? Maybe some Cajun jambalaya? These things usually end up with too much food rather than not enough. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2013)

166 said:


> Rob B is talking about bringing a big chunk of hard maple to cut on as well. I think he may bring his skidsteer with grapple bucket as well.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 20, 2013)

WoodChuck'r
spike60
leeha 
mikefunaro
thomasjoven



Add your name to the list if you're coming.


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 21, 2013)

I am trying to get my schedule arranged so I can attend but not sure yet. Family keeps finding little crises that need attention.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 21, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> WoodChuck'r
> spike60
> leeha
> mikefunaro
> ...



WoodChuck'r
spike60
leeha 
mikefunaro
thomasjoven
Jeepyfz450
Spencerpaving


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 21, 2013)

Let me know if you need some bigger wood for the 36" and bigger club i can bring it over this week soft or hard wood and ill bring my skidsteer with the grapple and the backhoe with a thumb. Oh and ill bring some saws my 084 for one. Btw my alter ego is rob b.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 21, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> WoodChuck'r
> spike60
> leeha
> mikefunaro
> ...



WoodChuck'r
spike60
leeha 
mikefunaro
thomasjoven
Jeepyfz450
Spencerpaving
Adirondackstihl


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm planning on making it out next weekend, will proberly be riding solo, but trying to get superhunter12 to come along. I can load some 8 foot logs in my truck of mixed species if yawl want me to.


----------



## redray46 (Apr 21, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> WoodChuck'r
> spike60
> leeha
> mikefunaro
> ...


Redray46


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2013)

166 said:


> We will have a couple grills here to use.
> 
> Also have:
> Cider Donuts
> ...



Bacon! :msp_wink:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 21, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> WoodChuck'r
> spike60
> leeha
> mikefunaro
> ...



WoodChuck'r
spike60
leeha 
mikefunaro
thomasjoven
Jeepyfz450
Spencerpaving
Adirondackstihl
SawTroll


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 21, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> WoodChuck'r
> spike60
> leeha
> mikefunaro
> ...



Niko's gonna be at the GTG? Now if we could only get him to come out to one of our GTG's on the west coast...opcorn:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 21, 2013)

Christine LIVES 
The eared clips from Meatyore kit seem to have held up!!

Felled and bucked a 34" weeping willow with her this AM.
Ran close to 2 gal of fuel.

Bad news tho.....her little sister (034) wont run for me.
Fired from a fresh rebuild on 7th pull. Ran great for maybe
2-3mins and then ran like crap. Over 180psi warm.
will fire and run on 1/2 choke, but wont take much throttle.
Everything appears to okay.....I'll try and figure it out this week.

Can someone (STIHL Dealer) bring me a set of (3) clutch springs for an 044?
My backup needs a set.
Please
& Thank You


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Niko's gonna be at the GTG? Now if we could only get him to come out to one of our GTG's on the west coast...opcorn:



No, I just commented on the food list! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I would have liked to be there though, but it simply isn't possible!


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 21, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No, I just commented on the food list! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I would have liked to be there though, but it simply isn't possible!



not possible!?


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is what is out here for logs right now not counting the big log that's here along with more maybe coming in this week.

Only wood we gotta get is some square pine for the racing events that Woodchuck'r is going to do.

View attachment 291809


----------



## 166 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Redmax*
GZ3200EZ
G3100T
GZ3500T
G5000

*Echo*
CS355T
*
Dolmar*
PS-3410
PS-3410TH
PS-32
PS-350
PS-420
PS-421
PS-510
PS-5100S
PS-5105
PS-6100?
PS-6400
PS-7900
PS-7910
PS-9010
EHP-7900
Mastermind PS-7910?
Mastermind PS-7900
Snelling-PS-420

CT
CA
KMS-4
166 x a few
153
143MX
133 Super
133
118
PS-6000i
PS-6800i?
116Si
116 Super
108

*McCulloch*
Super Pro 118

So what is everybody bringing for saws?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 21, 2013)

Depending on room i will try to bring

Stihls:
090-50''
660
064/660
046
440/460hybrid
026
020T

Husky 334T


Mac cp125s

Disston Kb6x

Still need to see what brett is bringing too


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 21, 2013)

166 said:


> *Redmax*
> GZ3200EZ
> G3100T
> GZ3500T
> ...



Is that it?.......... :msp_rolleyes:



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll probably have my new 550 xpg, 372 or 576, and I'm tossing around the idea of waking up the 3120 from its hibernation.


----------



## 166 (Apr 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Is that it?.......... :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



102
112
114
123
AS1212LG
PS-34

Redmax PSZ2401

:msp_tongue:


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 22, 2013)

lets see hmmmm my 070 is broke right now Ill be bring a 084,066 460 290, maybe another 460 echo 610 ans a johndeere 66sv I just picked up, that should do it


----------



## spike60 (Apr 22, 2013)

My saw selection is never quite final until I pull out of the driveway. :msp_sneaky: 

Long range forecast for the weekend shows perfect GTG weather. Sunny and mid 60's!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna be working this weekend.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 22, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be working this weekend.



Say what? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 22, 2013)

166 said:


> We will have a couple grills here to use.
> 
> Also have:
> Cider Donuts
> ...



In addition to the donuts, I will bring some small German sausages for the grill and, of course, some sweet Bavarian mustard.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 22, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be working this weekend.



i know ur kiddin we will see u on sunday!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 166 (Apr 22, 2013)

Some more logs showed up today!











Neighbor Scott brought these over yesterday as well.






View attachment 291965
View attachment 291966
View attachment 291967
.


----------



## 166 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's some pictures of the property/store if you haven't been here before.






You can see part of the woodpile out back in this picture.










View attachment 291968
View attachment 291969
View attachment 291970


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks a bit different from last year......no?


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 22, 2013)

looks like I dont needa stuff any extra 8 ft logs in the bed of my pickup eh..is that a john deere 50 or 60 or 70 i see in the background? looks nice! 


for saws ill bring:
346
362
041
045
461
066


----------



## 166 (Apr 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Looks a bit different from last year......no?



There are a few trees & stumps missing.



4x4American said:


> looks like I dont needa stuff any extra 8 ft logs in the bed of my pickup eh..is that a john deere 50 or 60 or 70 i see in the background? looks nice!
> 
> 
> for saws ill bring:
> ...



That's a 1952 Model 60.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry if it's been stated and I've missed it but is there a specific time that we should try to arrive at, by, not before, etc?


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Sorry if it's been stated and I've missed it but is there a specific time that we should try to arrive at, by, not before, etc?



Probably be people coming in as early as 7:00-8:00. Busiest time would be from 10:00 -> 3:00 roughly.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 23, 2013)

I aiming for 8:00-8:30


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 23, 2013)

Still having any softwood cants for racing? didnt know if that was canceled without chucker being there.


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Still having any softwood cants for racing? didnt know if that was canceled without chucker being there.



I wasn't planning on doing any official racing unless woodchuck'r was doing it. If a group is interested in racing we do have some old pine logs out here that can be used. I just won't have the time to organize any of it.


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone that plans on attending have any 288xp parts they wanna part with ? I'm looking for a top and clutch side cover . Also possibly a coil . 
Thanks,
John


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2013)

More showed up!







View attachment 292101
View attachment 292102
View attachment 292103
View attachment 292104


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 23, 2013)

from the looks of it there will be big bars all around, here i was sharpin up a puny 16" for the cant racing:bang:


----------



## leeha (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm gonna wear out 5 files sharpening my chains.
I better start now.





Lee


----------



## spike60 (Apr 23, 2013)

Might have to rethink the saw selection in light of all of this big wood. I don't have any monster saws, but plenty in the 80-90 CC range. Haven't run the 285CD in a while, and I have another 111S to bring. I'll bring the mastermind 390XP and the 562WWS that Terry did. 288, 930Super are possibilities. 

Struck out on the 543XP. There's only one in the country right now, and I ain't getting it. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2013)

There is plenty of smaller wood here as well.


----------



## TK (Apr 23, 2013)

What is a WWS?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 23, 2013)

TK said:


> What is a WWS?



Wicked Work Saw

Get with the program


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 23, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Wicked Work Saw
> 
> Get with the program



New England Folks im tellin ya...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2013)

Weather forecast is looking good!














View attachment 292131
View attachment 292132


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 23, 2013)

4x4American said:


> New England Folks im tellin ya...:hmm3grin2orange:



In New England, the real wicked work doesn't require saws.


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 23, 2013)

Hugenpoet said:


> In New England, the real wicked work doesn't require saws.



I was in Belchertown a few weekends ago, really nice area, a black bear ran out in front of the truck goin down the road that was pretty cool. Also went up rt 202 to Athol for some drunkfest canoe race thing. I had a good time out there in western mass I gotta say. Police also seemed wayy more laid back than here in NY. A guy in Athol was telling me a long story about all the baas shuttin down at 6 because of the canoe thing then his party gets reaally crowded cause all the baas are closed and i missed half the story trying to figure out what baas are til it finally clicked near the end when I discovered that a baa is a bar and a caah is a car and the list goes on and on..visited that abandoned asylum place deal that was shut down because of their screwed up practices, that place was spooky!


----------



## TK (Apr 24, 2013)

I shoulda known mo bettah


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 24, 2013)

Wish I could come, but a little to far for me. 

7


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 24, 2013)

4x4American said:


> I was in Belchertown a few weekends ago, really nice area, a black bear ran out in front of the truck goin down the road that was pretty cool. Also went up rt 202 to Athol for some drunkfest canoe race thing. I had a good time out there in western mass I gotta say. Police also seemed wayy more laid back than here in NY. A guy in Athol was telling me a long story about all the baas shuttin down at 6 because of the canoe thing then his party gets reaally crowded cause all the baas are closed and i missed half the story trying to figure out what baas are til it finally clicked near the end when I discovered that a baa is a bar and a caah is a car and the list goes on and on..visited that abandoned asylum place deal that was shut down because of their screwed up practices, that place was spooky!



Belchertown is one town east of where I live. Don't pay any attention to anyone from Athol, nobody else does.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 24, 2013)

4x4American said:


> I was in Belchertown a few weekends ago, really nice area, a black bear ran out in front of the truck goin down the road that was pretty cool. Also went up rt 202 to Athol for some drunkfest canoe race thing. I had a good time out there in western mass I gotta say. Police also seemed wayy more laid back than here in NY. A guy in Athol was telling me a long story about all the baas shuttin down at 6 because of the canoe thing then his party gets reaally crowded cause all the baas are closed and i missed half the story trying to figure out what baas are til it finally clicked near the end when I discovered that a baa is a bar and a caah is a car and the list goes on and on..visited that abandoned asylum place deal that was shut down because of their screwed up practices, that place was spooky!



Ask him what he covers his firewood with

:yoyo:


A taaaaaahhhhhp


----------



## spike60 (Apr 24, 2013)

Any of you Stihl guys interested in a new MS362 for $500?

Story: Selling this for another member; Motomedek. He took it in trade from a buddy of his on some motorcycle work. (Moto is a class A bike tech). It had never been run, but Moto fueled it up to make sure it did, and made 3 or 4 cuts. So, he doesn't want it and he's trading it to me for a 562XP. It will also come with 3 additional chains, that Moto will ship to whoever. 

Seems like a good deal for you Stihl boys, so if there's any serious interest, I'll bring it up with me on Sunday.

Also, if there are any guys looking to trade/swap stuff, need things to finish projects, we ought to start posting them.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be there and I will bring my bitc# with me.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 24, 2013)

And if any one has a 24"ish bar and chain for an SP80 to get rid of, bring it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> I will be there and I will bring my bitc# with me.



:censored:

Phil is our local carburetor expert...any carb questions can be directed to him


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 24, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :censored:



At least you know when your being spoken to.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 24, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :censored:
> 
> Phil is our local carburetor expert...any carb questions can be directed to him



Absolutely, I will be there to help........with a hammer.


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 24, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> And if any one has a 24"ish bar and chain for an SP80 to get rid of, bring it.



I have some NOS 28" 3/8" .050" mcc labeled Speed tips in stock



Scott


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> At least you know when your being spoken to.



:stupid:


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 24, 2013)

*Still trying to get free....*

I may still be able to get away for the day if I can just get some irons out of the fire in time. 

I have a bunch of used Husky stuff I just picked up from a closing dealer, I would be willing to swap some for Jonny 625/630/670 parts. In particular, a front handlebar. Also plastics for a jonny 2077. PM me.


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 24, 2013)

As of right now, I'm planning on coming. I haven't been out of my 25 mile radius for a couple of years, so I'm a little nervous about it. I just hope my heap makes it


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for a 084 recoil so if anybody has one they want to sell or trade let me know. I have some random stihl parts and peices to trade.


----------



## sherrick (Apr 25, 2013)

Going to try like hell to make it. Anybody need Shindaiwa 695 parts? Between no work, tax season, and vet bills for one of my stoved up coonhounds I may need to sell some of the Husqvarna's I'm bringing to have gas money to get back home (LOL).


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> As of right now, I'm planning on coming. I haven't been out of my 25 mile radius for a couple of years, so I'm a little nervous about it. I just hope my heap makes it



Well this is certainly an interesting developement. :msp_smile:


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well this is certainly an interesting developement. :msp_smile:



I had to come out of hiding some time.................


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a brand new H.O. control bolt and piston pump for an 046/460......make me a fair offer.

I'm bringing along a ported 660 for a fellow member who cant make the show.......make reasonable offer.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a brand new H.O. control bolt and piston pump for an 046/460......make me a fair offer.
> 
> I'm bringing along a ported 660 for a fellow member who cant make the show.......make reasonable offer.



Shoot me a text of what big dummy is looking for out of that 660.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> I had to come out of hiding some time.................



I'll have the 111 there; what will you be bringing?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'll have the 111 there; what will you be bringing?:msp_sneaky:



I can bring that 601 and 45E. 
What else (cough cough don't say the 2163W cough cough) should I bring?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> I can bring that 601 and 45E.
> What else (cough cough don't say the 2163W cough cough) should I bring?



You don't sound too good. Maybe you should take some Nyquil


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You don't sound too good. Maybe you should take some Nyquil



He doesn't need the Nyquil, he needs the 2163W. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm going to make this GTG.

From the looks of that big wood I'll bring the Jonsered 2188, a pair of XPW's, a 2165 and a 2153 for the log load wood.
Oh one more saw that if you add up the numbers in the model number it would equall 12.


.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 25, 2013)

2172 or 372 cmon jack tell us tell us :taped:


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> He doesn't need the Nyquil, he needs the 2163W. :msp_sneaky:



Maybe I'll bring the 2163W along so you and Jwalker can drool over it.
I might even try to get a bidding war going between you two.

So that will make the 2163W, 601, 45E, 670 Champ making the trip.
Hmmmmmm, what else..................................


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 25, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> I'm going to make this GTG.
> 
> From the looks of that big wood I'll bring the Jonsered 2188, a pair of XPW's, a 2165 and a 2153 for the log load wood.
> Oh one more saw that if you add up the numbers in the model number it would equall 12.
> ...



2163?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> 2163?



....with a 75cc top end? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 25, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> I'm going to make this GTG.
> 
> From the looks of that big wood I'll bring the Jonsered 2188, a pair of XPW's, a 2165 and a 2153 for the log load wood.
> Oh one more saw that if you add up the numbers in the model number it would equall 12.
> ...



shoot!.... now josh and i have to bring the big iron:msp_scared:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 25, 2013)

I will be bringing a couple of Macs, SP80 and 1-50, and a couple of Homelites to sell or trade. All run except one of the Homelite Super XL's as it needs a coil.


----------



## 166 (Apr 25, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> I'm going to make this GTG.
> 
> From the looks of that big wood I'll bring the Jonsered 2188, a pair of XPW's, a 2165 and a 2153 for the log load wood.
> Oh one more saw that if you add up the numbers in the model number it would equall 12.
> ...



How does that 351 run?


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 25, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> 2163?



Got doing some math while out mowing . Looks like a 12 could be a 2153, 2163 or a 372.
Which one do you want to run?

I could bring some 13's too!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2013)

subscribing....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is the ported MS660R I will be bringing........tis for sale!





Built by a guy in British Columbia by the name of Diek.
Dont know much about the guy......but the saw is the most impressive I've run


----------



## leeha (Apr 25, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Got doing some math while out mowing . Looks like a 12 could be a 2153, 2163 or a 372.
> Which one do you want to run?
> 
> I could bring some 13's too!




I'm gonna bring a couple 13's as well,
But they ain't no Jonnie's. :msp_smile:





uncle Lee


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 25, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here is the ported MS660R I will be bringing........tis for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your killin me with that.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 25, 2013)

166 said:


> How does that 351 run?



Well it runs good, still on the rich side abit.
Still searching for some more speed.
I'd like to get a smaller chain like a quarter pitch carving setup and try.







.


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 25, 2013)

leeha said:


> I'm gonna bring a couple 13's as well,
> But they ain't no Jonnie's. :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> ...





Only a couple 13's :jester:


Hey you guys lookin fer some squared Pine I found a few squares I milled a while ago their DRY but solid so sharpen those race chains.. If you plan on racing I have the logs But not the time to govern the races you all will have to do that yourselves..


Scott


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> Your killin me with that.



I'll knock $25 off the price just so we can keep it in the family


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 25, 2013)

leeha said:


> I'm gonna bring a couple 13's as well,
> But they ain't no Jonnie's. :msp_smile:
> 
> uncle Lee



346 Huskys are welcome too!


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 25, 2013)

Did someone say Racing? I'd be up for that! What's the date and time?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2013)

troutfisher said:


> Did someone say Racing? I'd be up for that! What's the date and time?



This Sunday.....28th


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 26, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Got doing some math while out mowing . Looks like a 12 could be a 2153, 2163 or a 372.
> Which one do you want to run?
> 
> I could bring some 13's too!



musta been some rough mowing ....2153 mmmmm 8 + 3 mmm carry the 1 = 11 yep double checked it 11:bringit:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 26, 2013)

JRepairsK70e said:


> musta been some rough mowing ....2153 mmmmm 8 + 3 mmm carry the 1 = 11 yep double checked it 11:bringit:



j-red math is totally different than normalll math. Then there is stihl math every number you add together equals #1.........lol


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 26, 2013)

I bet his 2153 has a little extra something to make it equal 12
How would you handle a 625II or a Super II?


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 26, 2013)

084 + 660 = 212cc thats stihl math


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 26, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> 084 + 660 = 212cc thats stihl math



I will be bringing one saw with more ccs than that but its not a Stihl


----------



## 166 (Apr 27, 2013)

troutfisher said:


> Did someone say Racing? I'd be up for that! What's the date and time?



We'll have some pine setup to play in but we won't be organizing anything.







View attachment 292552


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will be bringing one saw with more ccs than that but its not a Stihl



Afaik, the largest Stihl is 450cc, but I am no expert on what else is out there....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## hatchet13 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Local*

Is this gtg at the cuttin edge . I live bout 2 mins away on bald mt .


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys see the forecast? Sunny and in the 70's! :msp_smile:

I made a list of saw "candidates" I thought of bringing that would require a U-Haul rental, so I'll have to make some roster cuts today. I'll try to stick to the fun and interesting models. Probably a few I haven't dragged out in a while.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 27, 2013)

Going to pick up some pies for the GTG today.:msp_smile:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

spike60 said:


> any of you stihl guys interested in a new ms362 for $500?



*sold!!*


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Going to pick up some pies for the GTG today.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 27, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Going to pick up some pies for the GTG today.:msp_smile:



Good to see someone focusing on the important matters.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 27, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will be bringing one saw with more ccs than that but its not a Stihl



I will be bringing my camera and a note from my wife that will allow me to look at your saw.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will be bringing one saw with more ccs than that but its not a Stihl



Disston :msp_confused:



samdweezel05 said:


> I will be bringing my camera and a note from my wife that will allow me to look at your saw.



Do you have permission to take your wifes camera :confused2:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 27, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Do you have permission to take your wifes camera :confused2:



I think so.


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone have a carb fer a MS460 or interested in buying the one I just took in trade needing a carb?


Scott


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 27, 2013)

Went downstairs to get my Homelite out of it's cubby hole and found the safety valve of my furnace is pissin' water all over the floor. So I have to head off and get some plumbing parts. Look's like I wont be able to make it tomorrow with all the clean up that needs to be done. Here's a couple of disappointed saws...... 

View attachment 292600


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 27, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Disston :msp_confused:
> 
> Yup its only 122cc's....................per cyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Adirondackstihl said:
> 
> 
> > Disston :msp_confused:
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2013)

Have a nice time and great fun at the GTG! :big_smile:


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2013)

166 said:


> *Lets try to get a rough idea who is planning on coming next Sunday. Hit the Like button below if you plan on coming.
> 
> If you're bringing more people than yourself make a post with how many plan to attend. Just trying to get a idea how much food will be needed.*



Loaded up and heading out at five am


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 27, 2013)

Im planning to be rolling by 550 ish ,,,,,,looks like a great day is about to hatch :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

Leaving Champlain @ 5:30
Should see you guys before 8:00

Spike, if youre tuned in.....I got 5 crispy ones for ya!!


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 27, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Leaving Champlain @ 5:30
> Should see you guys before 8:00
> 
> Spike, if youre tuned in.....I got 5 crispy ones for ya!!



I am picking up the above moron at 5:30 and my saws and accessories are loaded in my truck right now. See you guys in the morning.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 27, 2013)

Potentially bad news for me

Have a relative in the hospital two hours the other way from me and things may not be according to plan for her after an operation...I am going to have to wait for word in the morning of the situation and then make a decision. 

Hope to see you guys tomorrow if not have a blast...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> I am picking up the above moron at 5:30 and my saws and accessories are loaded in my truck right now. See you guys in the morning.



:silly:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 27, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Potentially bad news for me
> 
> Have a relative in the hospital two hours the other way from me and things may not be according to plan for her after an operation...I am going to have to wait for word in the morning of the situation and then make a decision.
> 
> Hope to see you guys tomorrow if not have a blast...



Sorry to hear that. I hope to see you tomorrow but family is way more important than anyhing.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 27, 2013)

Everything is loaded. 
See ya about 9:00
I'm suprised how many saws fit into three tool boxes

.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys have fun, I won't be making this one.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> You guys have fun, I won't be making this one.



:msp_mad:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> I am picking up the above moron at 5:30



How long of a ride you guys have to endure together? :biggrin:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 27, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Everything is loaded.
> See ya about 9:00
> I'm suprised how many saws fit into three tool boxes
> 
> .


Ill bring some tools ,,,so you can reassemble all yer saws Jack !!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Leaving Champlain @ 5:30
> Should see you guys before 8:00
> 
> Spike, if youre tuned in.....I got 5 crispy ones for ya!!



Got 'er loaded up. 

I got enough saws in the Jeep to affect the gas mileage. Still might add a 262 and maybe a 550XP.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2013)

spike60 said:


> How long of a ride you guys have to endure together? :biggrin:



2hrs 21mins :msp_mellow:


----------



## 166 (Apr 27, 2013)

The big logs are put into place. Still gotta setup the pine and some smaller logs.























View attachment 292689
View attachment 292690
View attachment 292691
View attachment 292692


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm on my way.
See ya in a little bit!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is this thing today, or is it next week? :rolleyes2:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 28, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Is this thing today, or is it next week? :rolleyes2:



I'll make it to the one next weekend.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

Still cutting, or just eating and drinking?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Still cutting, or just eating and drinking?



My guess is; All of the above.


----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's some of the saws that were here today






There were saws with bars as small as 4.5" to 72"!







View attachment 292855
View attachment 292856


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

166 said:


> Here's some of the saws that were here today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect I can guess who one of the persons is - not sure though...


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 28, 2013)

backed in the driveway @ home 535 ,,,what a great day ...thanks again to Scott n Steve for hosting ,,and family for feeding us all ...seeya next year !!!!JK


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 28, 2013)

Brett (spencerpaving) and i just got home. WOW what a great GTG. thanks so much to the cutting edge crew for hosting. great day with just about every saw you could imagine. thanks again too all involved


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 28, 2013)

Many thanks to Scott and Steve for hosting a truly perfect GTG. Everything was set up great for cutting, eating and swapping stories with friends. Really appreciate all the effort you guys put into making this a real first class deal. As Jimmy said, already looking forward to next year.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 28, 2013)

wow what can i say it was a great day and was truley a pleasure getting to run so many saws! to scott and crew great store and thank you for hosting a great event, whens the next one? alot of great saws i think ther were at least 30 that were over a 100ccs the wood was top notch i am still tracking sawdust throgh the house. i got to run a new 461 nice saw! and those ported dolmars wow might have to get one:bang: and then there were the big dogs of lees and others getting to run those you had to have hipwaders on to keep the piliing sawdust out of your pants! Great day!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## leeha (Apr 28, 2013)

Just pulled in the yard at 7:00 sharp.
Made pretty good time coming home. 4hr's flat.


Steve, Scott, And all that contributed in the making of
this GTG are awsome. What a great time. Although the
ride for me stinks a bit but well worth it. It was great to 
see some old faces and meet some new ones as well.
Plenty of sweet saws to run. From mild to wild. Small to
large it was all good.

Thanks Again Guys.



Lee


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 28, 2013)

Great day, great saws and great guys thank you all for for shareing your saws and stories!


----------



## zogger (Apr 28, 2013)

cant wait to see any vids and more pics!


----------



## powerking (Apr 28, 2013)

....Sorry to have missed you all this time....the end to this past week had time get away from me...next time for sure!







leeha said:


> Just pulled in the yard at 7:00 sharp.
> Made pretty good time coming home. 4hr's flat.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thomasjoven (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally got home. Thanks so very much to Scott and Steve at The Cutting Edge for hosting this event. It was my first GTG and I really enjoyed meeting everyone, not to mention trying out some SWEET saws!! Can't wait for the next one....


----------



## spike60 (Apr 28, 2013)

Stayed til 4:30; got home a little after 6:00. (Yes Lee, I suck having a short ride. LOL)

I'll post my pics tomorrow, but this was really a top shelf event. Had to be WELL over 100 saws there. Scott, Steve and family are the most welcoming folks you could imagine. They took extra care to see that we were all well fed, which was good cause we burned as many calories as 2-stroke fuel. 

Special thanks to my partners on the firewood crew: Hugenpoet, Taplinhill, J.Walker, and JRepairsK70E. We worked while the others played. :msp_sneaky: Of course having Timberland TS and his skid steer grapple setting up the logs was priceless. 

Christine, it was good to see you again, and back in good health after your recent surgery. :msp_biggrin:

So, I got home and cracked a beer, and figured I'd do the clean and sharpen deal on all my saws to wind down after that long ride home. D Sorry Lee). And I kept looking at the 372 that wouldn't start; knowing that I'm not going to bed til I figure out what was wrong with it. Well.............It was kink in the fuel line.  Mis-diagnosed it as no spark in the bright sunlight, but I had simply kinked it when installing the tank. So, were having a Do-Over tomorrow morning starting at 8:00. :msp_biggrin: That's what I get for not sorting 'em all out before leaving home!

Gonna hit the shower and have another beer. Glad everyone made it home safe and sound.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 28, 2013)

Only shot a few pictures.



















.


----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 4x4American (Apr 28, 2013)

Man looks like I missed a great time! Things dint end up working out for me to make it out there. Hopefully there will be another one nearby that I can make!


----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## powerking (Apr 28, 2013)

... I see a nice "piped" saw in the back of that truck!





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 166 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

166 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Spike and Lee seems pretty obvious, but I don't really know about the others. :msp_smile:


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Spike and Lee seems pretty obvious, but I don't really know about the others. :msp_smile:



From L -> R
1 - Samdweezel05
2 - Spencerpaving
3 - Spike60
4 - Jeepyfz450
5 - Adirondack Stihl
6 - SAMann (Neighbor)
7 - Leeha
8 - Byron (Local) I believe this is him can just barely see his face
9 - Foster (SAmann's Son)
10 - JRepairsK70E
11 - J.Walker
12 - Taplinhill

I believe I have the names correct but not sure on a couple.


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UCUjjFHMdgM]http://youtu.be/UCUjjFHMdgM[/video]

This was a fun video we did at the end of the GTG. Make sure you listen to the comments in the background.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2013)

166 said:


> From L -> R
> 1 - Samdweezel05
> 2 - Spencerpaving
> 3 - Spike60
> ...



Jack was "hiding" well, but blowing the picture up to 400% helped a little...:msp_smile:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 29, 2013)

166 said:


> From L -> R
> 1 - Samdweezel05
> 2 - Spencerpaving
> 3 - Spike60
> ...


you have Spencerpaving and Jeepyz450 swapped [those guys are interchangeable tho]


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 29, 2013)

I just wanted to thank everyone at The Cutting Edge and everyone that attended. I'm not a very social person, but I felt welcomed by everyone there. If you have never been to one of these things, you have to go. Where else is a stranger going to hand you a ported MS460 and say have at it. The only bad thing? Now I need a MS460, and a 562XP, and a 7910 and a..............


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats me in the picture bolting my saw down....lol got my good side.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 29, 2013)

The one cut wonder.......... i think this saw took the biggest displacement saw of the day and possibly the loudest.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't get the video s to work...:bang:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

No reason for me to put up any pictures as mine look just like all the others. I had a great time yesterday and can't wait to do it again. That stupid pipe saw put an idea in my head and that is never good. I should have picked up that 460 wile I was there. I am kicking myself now for not bringing it home. I also forgot to grab a bar and chain for the SP80 before I left. Maybe I need to take another 5 hour road trip and go back and visit our gracious hosts? If this is going to happen again next year I will mill up some cants to bring with me for some informal racing.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> I can't get the video s to work...:bang:



It's not you, it's the guy posting them. I was wanting to see your pipe saw again because it's stupid and I hate it. I also hated your "stock" ECHO.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

Let me know if these work.
If not, I'll have to do the YouTube thing.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Let me know if these work.
> If not, I'll have to do the YouTube thing.



They work now Mr. 4.W.D


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> It's not you, it's the guy posting them. I was wanting to see your pipe saw again because it's stupid and I hate it. I also hated your "stock" ECHO.



I should've grabbed that 460 as well but oh well I'm glad you liked the echo. We never did race them after I fixed it I will be there next time for sure . We call the pipe saw the silicone saw cause that is how the carb is mounted:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 29, 2013)

Im picking the 460 up friday i had a missing spot in the line up.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Let me know if these work.
> If not, I'll have to do the YouTube thing.


Yea I must be doing something wrong... dumb smartphone


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Im picking the 460 up friday i had a missing spot in the line up.



I guess I just wasted a PM to Scott then. Congrats on that one.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> Yea I must be doing something wrong... dumb smartphone



I couldn't watch them on my Droid earlier today either. I am home now and they work on the laptop.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Im picking the 460 up friday i had a missing spot in the line up.



Boo! 
At least its going to a good home


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> I should've grabbed that 460 as well but oh well I'm glad you liked the echo. We never did race them after I fixed it I will be there next time for sure . We call the pipe saw the silicone saw cause that is how the carb is mounted:hmm3grin2orange:



We never raced because you are a cheater.  "Oh yeah, it's just a stock 40cc ECHO". Next year, we will race, I will have something for you.

EDIT: how ironic, my post count is 880 during this conversation.


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 29, 2013)

I liked running yours to much doubt it will run that good!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> We never raced because you are a cheater.  "Oh yeah, it's just a stock 40cc ECHO". Next year, we will race, I will have something for you.



There's nothing stock in a stockcar!....... days of thunder:msp_thumbup:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> There's nothing stock in a stockcar!....... days of thunder:msp_thumbup:



Shake and Bake.........Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## samann (Apr 29, 2013)

I made out pretty well yesterday, my neighbor threw the party and I got my wood cut, talk about a win win situation. I was just thinking, I have alot of projects to do around the house, what are you all doing next weekend?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

samann said:


> what are you all doing next weekend?



If it involves chainsaws........I'll be there :msp_thumbup:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 29, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If it involves chainsaws........I'll be there :msp_thumbup:



If it involves riding with you for 5 hours in a truck........I would probably still go.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> If it involves riding with you for 5 hours in a truck........I would probably still go.



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

Try this..........the Tube is much better than Photobucket for vids.
They were filmed in 1080p, there is an option to change vid quality....default is 360

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyenBxVhsPI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyenBxVhsPI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o3cQsmkTuBI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o3cQsmkTuBI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

samann said:


> I made out pretty well yesterday, my neighbor threw the party and I got my wood cut, talk about a win win situation. I was just thinking, I have alot of projects to do around the house, what are you all doing next weekend?



Howdy Neighbor!

But I think your projects include grease guns, diesel oil, and chrome polish.:rolleyes2:


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

> what are you all doing next weekend?





Adirondackstihl said:


> If it involves chainsaws........I'll be there :msp_thumbup:



Well there is still a lot of wood left out here.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

samann said:


> I made out pretty well yesterday, my neighbor threw the party and I got my wood cut, talk about a win win situation. I was just thinking, I have alot of projects to do around the house, what are you all doing next weekend?



Yea it just ain't right to drive 4 hrs to cut somebody's firewood for them


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey AdirondackStihl does Jeffords Steel still go over to Fort Miller Co next door to us? If so have them stop in for a macfreebe for Samdweezel05!

So how does it look?









View attachment 293032


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay! The bids are working


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2013)

I meant vids


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> The one cut wonder.......... i think this saw took the biggest displacement saw of the day and possibly the loudest.



That must of been the saw I heard when I was inside with customers! Probably could of heard it from a mile away.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## zogger (Apr 29, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> I should've grabbed that 460 as well but oh well I'm glad you liked the echo. We never did race them after I fixed it I will be there next time for sure . We call the pipe saw the silicone saw cause that is how the carb is mounted:hmm3grin2orange:



That saw (and chain) slings some serious chips! What species wood is that big cant?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

166 said:


> Well there is still a lot of wood left out here.



Dont tempt me....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> That saw (and chain) slings some serious chips! What species wood is that big cant?



Red pine I believe...:confused2:

But I guess I didnt really look at it that closely to make a great assumption.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 30, 2013)

166 said:


> That must of been the saw I heard when I was inside with customers! Probably could of heard it from a mile away.:msp_biggrin:



Ohh yeah the old girl runs like a detroit makes your ears bleed. man i love that saw......lol


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 30, 2013)

zogger said:


> That saw (and chain) slings some serious chips! What species wood is that big cant?



yeah it was pine but it was old and pretty hard. that 460 runs pretty good for being built by a hack........ I am trying to talk brett into pulling the spray off his sled and putting it on that 460.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 30, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Ohh yeah the old girl runs like a detroit makes your ears bleed. man i love that saw......lol



I got that one on video too.
I'll upload it to the Tube when I get time this evening 
Gotta change out the chain adjuster on a customers 034AV and cook supper 1st......
Probably do both at the same time


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 30, 2013)

All these years someone has been lying to me. :msp_sneaky: You NY guys look somewhat normal in the pics. 

Some nice iron there. :cool2:


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 30, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> All these years someone has been lying to me. :msp_sneaky: You NY guys look somewhat normal in the pics.
> 
> Some nice iron there. :cool2:



Depends on what you think normal is


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 30, 2013)

Them N'yuckers are a little different breed than I'm used too, but at least I could understand them. They talk fast, but clear.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 30, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> Them N'yuckers are a little different breed than I'm used too, but at least I could understand them. They talk fast, but clear.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Apr 30, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> ...... but at least I could understand them. They talk fast, but clear.



It is obvious that you were not in my truck for the ride home.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 30, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> It is obvious that you were not in my truck for the ride home.




:byebye:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 30, 2013)

Definitely a bunch of weirdos.......... Glad we fit in. There was definitely some heavy iron there


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 30, 2013)

Normal is boring and overated i tryed it once and didnt like it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 30, 2013)

.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ON_qGx0IIjA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## leeha (Apr 30, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Definitely a bunch of weirdos.......... Glad we fit in. There was definitely some heavy iron there




There was some heavy iron there? 
HMMM, Don't remember seein any. :rolleyes2:





Lee


----------



## samdweezel05 (May 1, 2013)

leeha said:


> There was some heavy iron there?
> HMMM, Don't remember seein any. :rolleyes2:
> 
> 
> ...



You must have been blinded by all that chrome.


----------



## djones (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for the nice pics and vids, It made me feel like I was there and I wanted to be but with wifey still in the hospital at the time I couldn't get away for the couple of hours I would have spent there. I will make a better effort next year, God willing and the creeks don't rise. Looks like a nice time was had by all.


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2013)

Looks like you fellers had a great GTG.


----------



## J.Walker (May 1, 2013)

There were two saws done by Mastermind at the GTG. A Husky 362xp old edition, not pictured and Spikes 390.






.


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> There were two saws done by Mastermind at the GTG. A Husky 362xp old edition, not pictured and Spikes 390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That old turd? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 17, 2013)

166 said:


> Hey AdirondackStihl does Jeffords Steel still go over to Fort Miller Co next door to us? If so have them stop in for a macfreebe for Samdweezel05!
> 
> So how does it look?
> 
> ...




OMG......sorry Steve, I never saw this post. Yeah, we go to Fort Miller frequently. I'll have them stop in if the offer still stands?

That sign looks good, I like where you put it & I'm glad you like it.


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ugrm6dDemfk]http://youtu.be/ugrm6dDemfk[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VFjfMKFVrb4]http://youtu.be/VFjfMKFVrb4[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uVf7JRF_lsE]http://youtu.be/uVf7JRF_lsE[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DDi0n-WIEa0]http://youtu.be/DDi0n-WIEa0[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XTMVaINhgiA]http://youtu.be/XTMVaINhgiA[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VMuKtW0Zd4U]http://youtu.be/VMuKtW0Zd4U[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xv-clX5CcRk]http://youtu.be/xv-clX5CcRk[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5oaZ1UoatWE]http://youtu.be/5oaZ1UoatWE[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LeKp-ObDdA8]http://youtu.be/LeKp-ObDdA8[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3qky7I13EPI]http://youtu.be/3qky7I13EPI[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NPXKaClMeEw]http://youtu.be/NPXKaClMeEw[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KigZFQVP5Cw]http://youtu.be/KigZFQVP5Cw[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zFjFO9zTqmQ]http://youtu.be/zFjFO9zTqmQ[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;546gB66TbEQ]http://youtu.be/546gB66TbEQ[/video]


----------



## 166 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bAy-oea8D9E]http://youtu.be/bAy-oea8D9E[/video]


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 21, 2013)

166 said:


> [video=youtube_share;546gB66TbEQ]http://youtu.be/546gB66TbEQ[/video]



Who was this in this vid? I talked to this guy a bit and never got his name.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 21, 2013)

Wow great vids. thanks a lot for taking the time to post them up. reminds me of how much fun i had that day. thanks again

Josh


----------



## 166 (May 22, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Who was this in this vid? I talked to this guy a bit and never got his name.



I believe that is ThomasJoven.
http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=75156 



jeepyfz450 said:


> Wow great vids. thanks a lot for taking the time to post them up. reminds me of how much fun i had that day. thanks again
> 
> Josh



Our DSL line has been acting up for the past few weeks but the Fiber Optic line got hooked up today! I gave it a test getting some of the videos uploaded.


----------



## 166 (May 22, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> OMG......sorry Steve, I never saw this post. Yeah, we go to Fort Miller frequently. I'll have them stop in if the offer still stands?
> 
> That sign looks good, I like where you put it & I'm glad you like it.



The bar is still here and the deal still stands. Still haven't decided what to do with the sign. Leave it plain or ???


----------



## spencerpaving (May 22, 2013)

Awesome bids! But boy do I look like a dork guess it runs in the family' yea that was my slow 660 with a 9 pin but it was small wood. What a great time it was!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 22, 2013)

166 said:


> The bar is still here and the deal still stands. Still haven't decided what to do with the sign. Leave it plain or ???



Make a rock salt slurry. 
Cover it with the water/salt mixture and then wrap it in a plastic bag for a few days.
You should end up with a nice rusty vintage appearing sign.

That's what I would do......but its your sign :cool2:


----------



## samdweezel05 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a couple of weeks late but the NOS Mac bar fairy dropped off something to me. Fits my SP80 quite well. Just need to measure it up for a chain and cut something with it. This new to me 660 is going to keep me busy for at least 3 days.

EDIT: Almost forgot, thanks Steve.


----------



## 166 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did the driver strap it to the back of the truck?


----------



## samdweezel05 (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is the next GTG? I am ready for more doughnuts.


----------

